# Entertainer Roulette



## 5herry

Dear All

As we're already halfway through the year, a couple of the regulars from the Alcohol free lunch came up with the idea to start using our Entertainer books more - hence Entertainer Roulette!

The idea is to meet for dinner every other week by randomly choosing a venue from the family book. 

For the 1st week - I think we should keep it free for all so if you don't have the book you can find someone who does but after this you need to come with a voucher or with someone who has a voucher - (excpetions can apply but please let me know beforehand so we can make sure there are enough vouchers to go around!). 

This is a great chance to meet some new people, try out new places / cuisines and save some money - what more could you ask for 

So to kick things off, this morning I closed my eyes, flicked through the book at randomly stopped at.............



How's Tuesday 26th June @ 7.30pm? Anyone interested?

Sherry


----------



## Bon Bon

Hey Sherry, 
Sounds a good idea to bring back regular/randoms meetings


----------



## Lovefreshair

Fabulous idea - count me in!


----------



## pamela0810

5herry said:


> Dear All
> 
> As we're already halfway through the year, a couple of the regulars from the Alcohol free lunch came up with the idea to start using our Entertainer books more - hence Entertainer Roulette!
> 
> The idea is to meet for dinner every other week by randomly choosing a venue from the family book.
> 
> For the 1st week - I think we should keep it free for all so if you don't have the book you can find someone who does but after this you need to come with a voucher or with someone who has a voucher - (excpetions can apply but please let me know beforehand so we can make sure there are enough vouchers to go around!).
> 
> This is a great chance to meet some new people, try out new places / cuisines and save some money - what more could you ask for
> 
> So to kick things off, this morning I closed my eyes, flicked through the book at randomly stopped at.............
> 
> Voucher A90 - Cucina, JW Marriott , Deira.
> JW Marriott Dubai: Cucina Restaurant
> 
> How's Tuesday 26th June @ 7.30pm? Anyone interested?
> 
> Sherry


Great choice of restaurant! 
Unfortunately can't commit at this point as I have a work thing booked up but if that falls through, then I'm comin over for the bread sticks and my usual!


----------



## IQ2012

*Food glorious food*



5herry said:


> Dear All
> 
> As we're already halfway through the year, a couple of the regulars from the Alcohol free lunch came up with the idea to start using our Entertainer books more - hence Entertainer Roulette!
> 
> The idea is to meet for dinner every other week by randomly choosing a venue from the family book.
> 
> For the 1st week - I think we should keep it free for all so if you don't have the book you can find someone who does but after this you need to come with a voucher or with someone who has a voucher - (excpetions can apply but please let me know beforehand so we can make sure there are enough vouchers to go around!).
> 
> This is a great chance to meet some new people, try out new places / cuisines and save some money - what more could you ask for
> 
> So to kick things off, this morning I closed my eyes, flicked through the book at randomly stopped at.............
> 
> Voucher A90 - Cucina, JW Marriott , Deira.
> JW Marriott Dubai: Cucina Restaurant
> 
> How's Tuesday 26th June @ 7.30pm? Anyone interested?
> 
> Sherry


Count me in :clap2:


----------



## RedMac

5herry said:


> Dear All
> 
> As we're already halfway through the year, a couple of the regulars from the Alcohol free lunch came up with the idea to start using our Entertainer books more - hence Entertainer Roulette!
> 
> The idea is to meet for dinner every other week by randomly choosing a venue from the family book.
> 
> For the 1st week - I think we should keep it free for all so if you don't have the book you can find someone who does but after this you need to come with a voucher or with someone who has a voucher - (excpetions can apply but please let me know beforehand so we can make sure there are enough vouchers to go around!).
> 
> This is a great chance to meet some new people, try out new places / cuisines and save some money - what more could you ask for
> 
> So to kick things off, this morning I closed my eyes, flicked through the book at randomly stopped at.............
> 
> Voucher A90 - Cucina, JW Marriott , Deira.
> JW Marriott Dubai: Cucina Restaurant
> 
> How's Tuesday 26th June @ 7.30pm? Anyone interested?
> 
> Sherry




...see you there...


----------



## Bon Bon

Can you guide us Sherry,should I get a voucher or just pay upon service should be fine?


----------



## Bon Bon

Just got notified Ill be away for business for couple days.Any chance to push it sometime on the weekend?
Otherwise, I will have to look forward to the next catch up


----------



## ibkiss

... Out of UAE for a week ,but will def following EF to see how the Entertainer thingy is progressing ..... :high5:


----------



## 5herry

BonBon - For the 1st one if you don't have the Entertainer book - no worries as you can pair with someone else that does. Shame you can't make this time but hopefully you can come to the next one.


----------



## Bon Bon

Its my bad luck Sherry!
When do we expect to hear about the next one coming up ?


----------



## Razi

5herry said:


> Dear All
> 
> As we're already halfway through the year, a couple of the regulars from the Alcohol free lunch came up with the idea to start using our Entertainer books more - hence Entertainer Roulette!
> 
> The idea is to meet for dinner every other week by randomly choosing a venue from the family book.
> 
> For the 1st week - I think we should keep it free for all so if you don't have the book you can find someone who does but after this you need to come with a voucher or with someone who has a voucher - (excpetions can apply but please let me know beforehand so we can make sure there are enough vouchers to go around!).
> 
> This is a great chance to meet some new people, try out new places / cuisines and save some money - what more could you ask for
> 
> So to kick things off, this morning I closed my eyes, flicked through the book at randomly stopped at.............
> 
> Voucher A90 - Cucina, JW Marriott , Deira.
> JW Marriott Dubai: Cucina Restaurant
> 
> How's Tuesday 26th June @ 7.30pm? Anyone interested?
> 
> Sherry


I wanna join but dont have the voucher


----------



## IQ2012

Razi said:


> I wanna join but dont have the voucher


Sherry has said:

"BonBon - For the 1st one if you don't have the Entertainer book - no worries as you can pair with someone else that does."

sorted :clap2:


----------



## Bon Bon

Hope you all convey me ur experience then


----------



## Lita_Rulez

pamela0810 said:


> I'm comin over for the bread sticks and my usual!


It's a family place, Pammy


----------



## Razi

IQ2012 said:


> Sherry has said:
> 
> "BonBon - For the 1st one if you don't have the Entertainer book - no worries as you can pair with someone else that does."
> 
> sorted :clap2:


But do we have enough vouchers available?


----------



## 5herry

Hey All

So far we have:

IQ2012 + 1
LoveFreshAir
Pamela0810 (maybe)
Razi
Redmac
Sherry + 1

So table booked for 8 people under my name at 7.30pm.

Seeing as how many people are posting about wanting to make new friends and how to go about it / where to go - I'm sure this will increase though! :tongue1:

Razi - Don't worry about the number of vouchers we have enough for the first event 

See you all there x


----------



## Razi

5herry said:


> Hey All
> 
> So far we have:
> 
> IQ2012 + 1
> LoveFreshAir
> Pamela0810 (maybe)
> Razi
> Redmac
> Sherry + 1
> 
> So table booked for 8 people under my name at 7.30pm.
> 
> Seeing as how many people are posting about wanting to make new friends and how to go about it / where to go - I'm sure this will increase though! :tongue1:
> 
> Razi - Don't worry about the number of vouchers we have enough for the first event
> 
> See you all there x


Sounds great!  Just worried about the working day though. You guys wont mind if I come in a suit?  I may come directly from work so i might not get time to go home first and change


----------



## Lovefreshair

Ps According to the entertainer book the max number of vouchers for a table is 4


----------



## 5herry

Razi - we solemnly promise not to judge you on attire unless you turn up in your birthday suit 

Lovefreshair - thanks for heads up xxx


----------



## pamela0810

Perhaps best to book 2 tables.


----------



## Razi

5herry said:


> Razi - we solemnly promise not to judge you on attire unless you turn up in your birthday suit


Lol! and a big sigh of relief


----------



## Electricman

I would love to meet you guys, but im busy.... may be next time or another event


----------



## 5herry

Good Morning All

Just to confirm tonight:

Cucina restaurant, J W Marriott, Deira at 7.30pm - table booked under the name of Sherry.

Hope to see you there and bring your vouchers! I'll bring the book so we can chose our next venue too


----------



## RedMac

5herry said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Just to confirm tonight:
> 
> Cucina restaurant, J W Marriott, Deira at 7.30pm - table booked under the name of Sherry.
> 
> Hope to see you there and bring your vouchers! I'll bring the book so we can chose our next venue too


 :yo:

Grazie 5herry,
I've been dieting all morning,, can't wait to try some pizza, and spaghetti, and meat-balls, and ravioli, and zucchini, and calamari, and tortelloni, and lasagne ,and maybe a little tiramisu to finish off with, before the coffee and cheese,
or then again maybe a sambuca or two to really finish off..:tongue1: 

:hungry:


----------



## pamela0810

RedMac said:


> :yo:
> 
> Grazie 5herry,
> I've been dieting all morning,, can't wait to try some pizza, and spaghetti, and meat-balls, and ravioli, and zucchini, and calamari, and tortelloni, and lasagne ,and maybe a little tiramisu to finish off with, before the coffee and cheese,
> or then again maybe a sambuca or two to really finish off..:tongue1:
> 
> :hungry:


Not sure if any of you are taking recommendations but as someone who used to eat at Cucina at least once a week (till they took away my 50% discount ), here's a list of my favourites:

Insalata Caprese
Quattro Formaggi pizza
Pizza diavola
Mushroom Rissotto
Spaghetti with shrimp and pink sauce (this one's not on the menu  )

By the time I'm done with the starters and the main course, I am so full that there's no room for dessert but I hear that their Tiramisu is heavenly 

Still not sure if I can make it tonight but hope you all have a lovely evening!


----------



## RedMac

pamela0810 said:


> Not sure if any of you are taking recommendations but as someone who used to eat at Cucina at least once a week (till they took away my 50% discount ), here's a list of my favourites:
> 
> Insalata Caprese
> Quattro Formaggi pizza
> Pizza diavola
> Mushroom Rissotto
> Spaghetti with shrimp and pink sauce (this one's not on the menu  )
> 
> By the time I'm done with the starters and the main course, I am so full that there's no room for dessert but I hear that their Tiramisu is heavenly
> 
> Still not sure if I can make it tonight but hope you all have a lovely evening!



...I hope you come, 
no shame in not having room for tiramisu after eating that lot...:tongue1:
Guess I should skip lunch too ...don't want to be shown up..


----------



## Lovefreshair

Sooooo hungry now! Garlic bread pizza too. Apologies in advance, I am likely to be unable to chat to you all...I will purely be focused on food, food food

(and I wonder how I put on the Dubai stone!?!)


----------



## Razi

All seems good... Hope to see you all tonight


----------



## RedMac

Lovefreshair said:


> Sooooo hungry now! Garlic bread pizza too. Apologies in advance, I am likely to be unable to chat to you all...I will purely be focused on food, food food
> 
> (and I wonder how I put on the Dubai stone!?!)


:lol:
That "Dubai-Stone in the first year" thing, is a myth ,

it's a stone a year...
Seriously,
Is it really only 12.30 ? I think I might be de-hydrated...'been salivating for 4 hrs..


----------



## cami

RedMac said:


> ...'been salivating for 4 hrs..


what does your desktop pic show?


----------



## IQ2012

*Stretchy pants time*



pamela0810 said:


> there's no room for dessert but I hear that their Tiramisu is heavenly


in which case I am having dessert first


----------



## Bon Bon

Luck you all!
Pizza,desserts and fun!!!
Bad luck


----------



## RedMac

cami said:


> what does your desktop pic show?




ice-cream....honestly ...


----------



## pamela0810

RedMac said:


> ice-cream....honestly ...


Oh honey I don't think that's her real name....it's probably sugar puff or something close!


----------



## 5herry

Redmac - as you have such a way with words, I'm nominating you to do a write-up on tonight...please, pretty please


----------



## RedMac

5herry said:


> Redmac - as you have such a way with words, I'm nominating you to do a write-up on tonight...please, pretty please




Wayward wit..?
I think you are doing very well yourself...moi cherie...
pretty pleases are pretty pleasing though...
maybe just a few more...?


----------



## 5herry

Running abit late - sorry! See you all soon


----------



## Razi

Already there!


----------



## pamela0810

It was lovely meeting you all last night. Great job organising this Sherry!


----------



## Bon Bon

Details Pam pls, how was it?


----------



## Razi

pamela0810 said:


> It was lovely meeting you all last night. Great job organising this Sherry!


Same here. Already looking forward for the next meetup. M sorry if you guys found me a little bit quiet and boring. Its not like I am. I was quite bogged down with the two global level presentations due this week (to be built from scratch) with a telecon scheduled for this Friday (I wonder why cant we have the same weekend across the globe? :S)

*Sigh* Anyways, last night was a real refreshment for me as this was the first time I met some people since I arrived and they were all nice 

Sorry for the 'decades' thing Pam! It was so random


----------



## IQ2012

*Fab evening*



Razi said:


> Same here. Already looking forward for the next meetup. M sorry if you guys found me a little bit quiet and boring. Its not like I am. I was quite bogged down with the two global level presentations due this week (to be built from scratch) with a telecon scheduled for this Friday (I wonder why cant we have the same weekend across the globe? :S)
> 
> *Sigh* Anyways, last night was a real refreshment for me as this was the first time I met some people since I arrived and they were all nice
> 
> Sorry for the 'decades' thing Pam! It was so random


Ah you are too kind Razi  the 100dhs are in the post 

Good to meet you too, was a fun evening. 

Thanks to Sherry for organising :clap2: and Pam for recommendations on food  the mushroom risotto was lovely

Looking forward to next one at Mexican hopefully minus unwanted guests of insect variety :boxing:


----------



## pamela0810

Razi said:


> Same here. Already looking forward for the next meetup. M sorry if you guys found me a little bit quiet and boring. Its not like I am. I was quite bogged down with the two global level presentations due this week (to be built from scratch) with a telecon scheduled for this Friday (I wonder why cant we have the same weekend across the globe? :S)
> 
> *Sigh* Anyways, last night was a real refreshment for me as this was the first time I met some people since I arrived and they were all nice
> 
> Sorry for the 'decades' thing Pam! It was so random


Ahh Razi, it's ok  That definition was coined way before my time but it was good fun picking on you about it. 

Glad you enjoyed the Rissotto IQ


----------



## 5herry

Hey All

Thank you for coming to our 1st Entertainer Roulette dinner - I'll leave it up to Redmac to do the full write up but it was great fun, fab food and excellent company 

I'm glad you could make it and enjoyed yourselves - quite impressed we only had one drop out and that was due to illness!

As promised, we chose our next venue and El Chico, a mexican on JBR was randomly selected. 

So see you guys n gals at the next one on Tuesday 10th July @ 7.30pm. 

Sherry


----------



## ibkiss

It was good to know u fellas had a nice time !!!


----------



## 5herry

ibkiss said:


> It was good to know u fellas had a nice time !!!


What can I say Ibkiss - it was all down to the company we had


----------



## RedMac

*Entertainer Roulette Cucina's the Marriott Deira*




Thank you 5herry for bestowing the honour of wrting the first “write up” of the entertainer events on little old me.
Those of you who know me will agree that I am both. 
Except for the rather expansive region between my belt- buckle and my breast- bone which , though as old as the rest of me, I feel sure will soon be a feature on google maps. 

Too many events of the calibre of 5herry’s triumph will definitely get me there.

Most of the “new Dubai’ers” were late, 
though IQ2012’s + 1 did not spare the horses, and he had plenty of them, we sped towards clock roundabout at 7.28pm, whooshed past it at 7.40 and left it standing in our wake at 7.51, on the final stretch the ladies had ample time to discuss the clothes and handbags in shop-front windows, Razi seated in Cucina’s since 7.25 had ample time to knit himself a new outfit if he wished, rather disappointingly he didn’t, and even more so, declined 5herry’s invitation to appear au-naturel 
He did in-fact come in a suit. A very nice suit.

Yep , the traffic was horrible.	
Lovefreshair was early-ish though and was getting down to business with Razi amongst the bread sticks and olive oil when we arrived at approx.. 8.15, we all got stuck in then and a general free for all ensued, involving copious amounts of olive oil until the arrival of Pamela, trailing an entourage of Roberto’s, Mario’s, Vincento’s, and Antonio’s.. note-books at the ready … she is definitely a regular....
The food was really good, and the portions were quite large, I don’t remember everyones choice , because I ordered a HUGE plate of fish (which I could neither finish nor afford as it turned out) and spent most of the evening trying to give some of it away…it was delicious though.

I think it was a platter...

I know that IQ2012 had mushroom risotto and that it was also very good, because I asked her twice how it was, and both times she replied with a smile,and a point of her fork in the direction of two bulging cheeks....
I know that Razi had pizza which was definitely delicious because I received and devoured a slice that I certainly didn’t need.

The main thing is, I do not, remember anyone complaining.
The service and general ambience was top-class too.
So a great start to the enteratiner roulette concept.......:clap2:
No fallers this time.
Of course it is the roulette concept which sets this event apart.
For anyone who doesn’t know, the idea is to use entertainer vouchers for evenings out. The roulette aspect, is that the next venue is chosen on the night by one of the diners flicking through the entertainer book with eyes closed and choosing somewhere at random.
BRILLIANT!!!...
It really was a fun night and for any sane minded individual great value too.
It was lovely to meet Razi and Pamela for the first time. Thanks Lovesfreshair for the dig-out.
Thanks IQ2012’s +1 for the lift.
Thanks to all for the lovely company and a great night out.
Next Tuesday, EL CHICO’S at JBR …same time I understand…
Keep an eye out for 5herry’s postings, and …
be there or be square!!!....:boxing:


----------



## pamela0810

Brilliant!! 
It was lovely to meet you all too!   (well aside from Sherry whom I have met before and is just as lovely!  )


----------



## peterpan123

Hi, 
A bit off-topic, but does anyone know of a good deal to get the Entertainer Family book right now? I found some stuff where it was available with a newspaper subscription at the beginning of the year but doesn't seem to be available anymore.

Thanks


----------



## Lita_Rulez

Count me in for the 10th !!!


----------



## indoMLA

op2:


----------



## KC1

Is there space still available for this dinner? We (2 of us) would like to join if possible. Thanks!


----------



## 5herry

Hi All

Just wanted to confirm numbers for this Tuesday.

IQ2012
RedMac
Razi
BonBon
Lita Rulez
Ipshi
KC1 +1
indoMLA - does the popcorn mean you're joining us? :confused2:

Looking forward to another fun evening @ El Chico on JBR at 7.30pm

Sherry


----------



## pamela0810

Avoid the Taquitos/Flautas 

Hope you all have a lovely time!


----------



## Razi

5herry said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just wanted to confirm numbers for this Tuesday.
> 
> IQ2012
> RedMac
> Razi
> BonBon
> Lita Rulez
> Ipshi
> KC1 +1
> indoMLA - does the popcorn mean you're joining us? :confused2:
> 
> Looking forward to another fun evening @ El Chico on JBR at 7.30pm
> 
> Sherry


Confirmed


----------



## Bon Bon

Im sorry,may not be able to make it tonight


----------



## RedMac

Razi said:


> Confirmed



Confirmed..


----------



## Lita_Rulez

RedMac said:


> Confirmed..


Ditto


----------



## 5herry

Great.

Table booked in my name for 8 people at 7.30pm.

Look forward to seeing you all later


----------



## indoMLA

I might join but will be late (if I do). Let me know if this is okay, Sherry.


----------



## Lita_Rulez

indoMLA said:


> I might join but will be late (if I do). Let me know if this is okay, Sherry.


Define "late"


----------



## pamela0810

Definition of "late" as per IndoMLA
Late = I will secretly scope out the crowd in my disguise as a gaucho and decide if you are worth my time and attention or not


----------



## 5herry

Indo - you can turn up when you like but just don't expect us to wait for you...


----------



## Lita_Rulez

Could someone just confirm what entertainer the voucher is in (and if you have it with you, the voucher number) ?

I forgot to check this morning, and the way the day is going, I'll just have time to stop and go to grab the book and make it roughly on time to the restaurant. If I have to look for the right entertainer, I'll have a good excuse for being late


----------



## Zexotic

Edit..


----------



## IQ2012

Lita_Rulez said:


> Could someone just confirm what entertainer the voucher is in (and if you have it with you, the voucher number) ?
> 
> I forgot to check this morning, and the way the day is going, I'll just have time to stop and go to grab the book and make it roughly on time to the restaurant. If I have to look for the right entertainer, I'll have a good excuse for being late


Hi

It's in the Family Entertainer book, voucher number A104

So no excuse to be late 

see you tonight


----------



## Lita_Rulez

IQ2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> It's in the Family Entertainer book, voucher number A104
> 
> So no excuse to be late
> 
> see you tonight


 Thanks !

=Print=



I'll do my best to be on time, but let's face it, I can still blame it on JBR traffic


----------



## Lovefreshair

Have fun without me.. :-(


----------



## RedMac

Lovefreshair said:


> Have fun without me.. :-(



Awww... shucks...,!
Is it raining there....?...

Hurry up and come back...I might have to spend my own money tonight..


----------



## Lita_Rulez

RedMac said:


> Awww... shucks...,!
> Is it raining there....?...
> 
> Hurry up and come back...I might have to spend my own money tonight..


Last silly question. What name is the Table booked under ?


----------



## 5herry

My name = Sherry


----------



## 5herry

Lovefreshair said:


> Have fun without me.. :-(


We'll miss you xxx


----------



## 5herry

Hi All

Thank you to everyone that came today - we had a full house with 10 of us there 

It was a great enjoyable evening and we may even have a budding EF romance...but you'll have to wait for Redmac's write up for more information 

We chose our next venue but I need to confirm we can use the vouchers during Ramadan - so watch this space.....


----------



## ipshi

I genuinely wanna thank everyone for a great time. Especially Sherry for the great organizing. I'm in for next time for sure.


----------



## IQ2012

*Ab fab evening*



ipshi said:


> I genuinely wanna thank everyone for a great time. Especially Sherry for the great organizing. I'm in for next time for sure.


Hear, hear, big thank you to Sherry :clap2:

Good to meet you Ipshi, look forward to hearing about your travels.

Roll on next Entertainer evening


----------



## Lita_Rulez

Same here. Thanks to all of you for a very nice evening, and thanks to Sherry for making it happen.

Yesterday was a lot harder for it, but I'd do it again


----------



## ibkiss

5herry said:


> Hi All
> 
> Thank you to everyone that came today - we had a full house with 10 of us there
> 
> It was a great enjoyable evening and we may even have a budding EF romance...but you'll have to wait for Redmac's write up for more information
> 
> We chose our next venue but I need to confirm we can use the vouchers during Ramadan - so watch this space.....


I'll be showing up in Ramadan ... ;-))


----------



## 5herry

*Ramadan Kareen*

Hey All

We randomly chose Mogador restaurant on Marina Walk last time and I've checked with the restaurant and they will be accepting Entertainer vouchers during Ramadan :clap2:

Magador is a Morrocan restaurant in the Ground floor of the Trident Tower in Marina Walk. Here's a link to their website and menu and the restaurant has said there will be ala carte as well as a buffet.

Mogador Restaurant- Moroccan restaurant in Dubai

As promised, I've booked a table for us on Tuesday 24th July @ 7pm (sorry had to change time for those of us that will be fasting).

I hope you can make it

P.S Lita - the table is in my name Sherry


----------



## ipshi

yay!!! totally in!!


----------



## indoMLA

Why are we using the same thread to post new meet-ups in? Can't we just make a new thread?


----------



## Lovefreshair

I'm in!


----------



## IQ2012

*Morrocan Nites*

Ditto 

Have been there before and food is good. Added bonus of shisha being available too :clap2:


----------



## 5herry

indoMLA said:


> Why are we using the same thread to post new meet-ups in? Can't we just make a new thread?


Don't see what the issue is with using the same thread..afterall the topic is the same :confused2:

Great news Ipshi, Lovefreshair & IQ2012 xxx


----------



## Razi

5herry said:


> Hey All
> 
> We randomly chose Mogador restaurant on Marina Walk last time and I've checked with the restaurant and they will be accepting Entertainer vouchers during Ramadan :clap2:
> 
> As promised, I've booked a table for us on Tuesday 24th July @ 7pm (sorry had to change time for those of us that will be fasting).
> 
> I hope you can make it


I'm in


----------



## riggers50

Hello,

I'm new. Moving over to Dubai on Sunday 22nd. Probably won't be able to make the 24th but seems like a really good idea. Bear me in mind for the next one. Hopefully be settled in. Do you do it roughly each month

Chris


----------



## ibkiss

See you all on the 24th !

.... so is it up to us to choose either buffet or ala carte ,or a blanket rule for everyone ?


----------



## RedMac

5herry said:


> Hey All
> 
> We randomly chose Mogador restaurant on Marina Walk last time and I've checked with the restaurant and they will be accepting Entertainer vouchers during Ramadan :clap2:
> 
> Magador is a Morrocan restaurant in the Ground floor of the Trident Tower in Marina Walk. Here's a link to their website and menu and the restaurant has said there will be ala carte as well as a buffet.
> 
> Mogador Restaurant- Moroccan restaurant in Dubai
> 
> As promised, I've booked a table for us on Tuesday 24th July @ 7pm (sorry had to change time for those of us that will be fasting).
> 
> I hope you can make it
> 
> P.S Lita - the table is in my name Sherry


 I'll be there...


----------



## IQ2012

*Fortnightly*



riggers50 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new. Moving over to Dubai on Sunday 22nd. Probably won't be able to make the 24th but seems like a really good idea. Bear me in mind for the next one. Hopefully be settled in. Do you do it roughly each month
> 
> Chris


Great :clap2:

Hope your move goes well. We meet every two weeks so watch this thread :ranger:


----------



## KC1

5herry said:


> Hey All
> 
> We randomly chose Mogador restaurant on Marina Walk last time and I've checked with the restaurant and they will be accepting Entertainer vouchers during Ramadan :clap2:


I will be there on my own - DH will be traveling. I don't have the voucher though - does anyone have an extra?


----------



## 5herry

Great another full house it looks like...so far we have:

Ipshi
Lovefreshair
IQ2012 + 2
Razi
Ibkiss
Redmac
KC1 (no worries you can share one of my vouchers)
5herry

Look forward to seeing you all on Tuesday.


----------



## RedMac

*El Chico JBR*

 It was a game of two haves..
to my my right the haves..to my left the have nots…
a last minute seat swap, ( she thought she was too close to a drip ) by 5herry placed, her with the have nots…
( Lita actually has a very dry wit……… )

Playing from right to left we had..
LitaRulez, Razi, Hajish, Ipshi, and myself,
Left to right was Sherry, IQ2012, Indomla, KC1+1, and KC1.

The pitch was in perfect condition, ground staff were excellent, service from both sides was good, but the quality of ball delivered to the left side of the field was just not up to scratch.. Perhaps the right side were hungrier for it, they certainly chased every scrap, and it must be said they just seemed to relish the contest more. There were a few dirty challenges, Lita was fouled from behind
( not for the only time that evening we suspect )
With regard to the French flanking strategy of long past..
But to his credit he didn’t make a meal of it…

I took a low ball from Indomla, regarding my prowess at basketball, and though I found this a little hard to swallow, I took it on the chest , 
Biteing off more than I can chew is not really my game…and he is some mouthfull..or so I hear.....

There was quite a lull in proceedings then for a while as both sides took time to digest what had occurred until a much needed injection of pace was administerd late in the second half, 
KC1 , who’d had a very quiet game up till then, raced in from the sideline shouting…
I just love the Olympics !!! :clap2:
This really got the crowds attention , and when she followed up almost immediately with the very welcome news that …
My Mother is very well !!!
the place went wild…
chants of,
KC’s Mum…KC’s Mum..well done KC’s Mum. ! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
Rang around the arena.. 
The atmosphere was electric !

5herry, who was also relatively quiet, on the evening…( perhaps she was regretting her last minute transfer ) further added to the excitement when she announced she was actually going to the Olympics. Yes really…she has tickets..for two days..
for the mens Greco Wrestling events. Hurrahhhh! 

Indomla came to life at this point.He too loves the olympics apparently, or wrestling anyway, and proving he can shoot with either boot, not only mens wrestling, he likes ladies-wrestling too, especially the Johnson & Johnson sponsered events on cable tv in the Good old Great United staes of America. 
Yeeehaww !

Haves.
Hajish performed very well in the corner, in his first outing with the team, and scored it 7/10,
Razi staunch as always in the center of defence, and looking good in the new strip also scored it 7/10, LitaRulez who had an outstanding debut, (he actually scored after the match ), gave it a 9/10, Ibshi another debutante ... in the heart of mid-field scored it 8/10, and I who have yet to find a plate that I cannot clear also scored it 9/10.

Have nots.
Sherry played a blinder in her natural position of counter attack, and kept the ball moving up-field, scored it 5/10, 
IQ2012 in her incisive way, made some very impotant interceptions, and turned the ball over more than once, scored it 4/10
Indomla on the back line, tough as a boot, took no prisoners, cleared every ball and scored it 4/10
KC1+1 in his support role for his outstanding strike partner was steady as a rock , but proved very quick on the ball himself when the opportunity arose scored it 5/10
And KC1 Woman-of –the- match award winner with two great strikes in the second half scored it 5/10.
( KC graciously dedicated the woman of the match award to her mum , who is still very well we all hope )

So it was a draw, five all. I think it was better than the score suggested, but it’s balls in the net that counts, and so the score stands.
I would like to point out though, that if you order a steak, in a Mexican joint, you are in effect scoring an own goal.
So maybe 6-4..? 

Looking forward to welcoming back our many capped international striker Lovesfreshair tonight..she was on international duty in the UK for tha last match,
Wonder did she score while there..? 


Over the road we went for a quick shower and a rub-down.
Most of us took a back seat as a romantic interlude played out before our eyes,
Litarulez and Indomla shared a strawberry Shisha. A little coquettish at first, Indomla soon immersed himself in the moment and was later heard to whisper he would gladly share a Tart with Lita too. 
Most of us turned away at this point.

If you are reading this, and wondering what tablets I’m on, you haven’t been to an Entertainer Roulette get together yet…
You are too late for tonights 
but watch this space, you might get lucky...Lita and Indomla did...

Of course I can spell halfs...


----------



## rsinner

nice one RedMac ! Makes me want to join you guys just to be featured in the write up!!


----------



## KC1

:clap2:

Well done RedMac!


----------



## ipshi

awesome work redmac... I feel like a star


----------



## wonderwoman

Hi is this group still active? would love to meet up on your next night out. I am not new to Dubai but defo want to get out and meet new people again.

Thanks.


----------



## wonderwoman

Cant make the 24th, still in the uk, would love to meet on the next one though.


----------



## 5herry

wonderwoman said:


> Cant make the 24th, still in the uk, would love to meet on the next one though.


Hi wonderwoman! 

We try to meet every 2 weeks so the next one will be on 7th August - hope you can make that one 

Keep an eye out for the venue closer to the date.

Sherry


----------



## ibkiss

Hey Sherry and others ,

Could you consider the following for our next meetup . It sounds cool ... I dont have any reviews but probably others may have any suggestions !!!


----------



## indoMLA

ibkiss said:


> Hey Sherry and others ,
> 
> Could you consider the following for our next meetup . It sounds cool ... I dont have any reviews but probably others may have any suggestions !!!


You FAIL at understanding the reason for the thread. It is called Entertainer Roulette for a reason. The group picks a random spot from the bloody coupon book. 

I think this is a Papa John's promotion, right? Maybe you should start a thread for a iftar here? Although, I am not a huge fast food person, hard to pass up a AED19 all you can eat buffet..... I will wear my stretchy pants or better yet, this would be an ideal place to try out the onesie that I bought in the other thread.... (there is a flap in the rear, son).


----------



## IQ2012

ibkiss said:


> Hey Sherry and others ,
> 
> Could you consider the following for our next meetup . It sounds cool ... I dont have any reviews but probably others may have any suggestions !!!


Hi

Doesn't really meet the concept of Entertainer Roulette  Maybe you can start a separate thread for a Expat Forum iftar meet up using that deal?

Next venue is Chi Zen but Ipshi is going to check if it is veggie friendly and whether they will take vouchers :clap2:


----------



## ibkiss

IQ2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> Doesn't really meet the concept of Entertainer Roulette  Maybe you can start a separate thread for a Expat Forum iftar meet up using that deal?
> 
> Next venue is Chi Zen but Ipshi is going to check if it is veggie friendly and whether they will take vouchers :clap2:


The concept of the Entertainer book was defeated at the previous venue as the coupons were of no use ..  so just wanted to give it a thought !


----------



## IQ2012

ibkiss said:


> The concept of the Entertainer book was defeated at the previous venue as the coupons were of no use ..  so just wanted to give it a thought !


Not defeated as it turned out that it was better value to go for alternative option. But it was agreed that we would stick to Entertainer Vouchers and not get side tracked

As I've suggested you can post this as a new thread to 'give it a thought'


----------



## indoMLA

ibkiss said:


> The concept of the Entertainer book was defeated at the previous venue as the coupons were of no use ..  so just wanted to give it a thought !


1. The Moroccan place did not accept the vouchers? WTF? I thought the group confirmed that they would be accepted before going there.... that sucks...
2. The thread is specific to the Entertainer Book, so I don't think your suggestion would be welcome since the whole concept of using the Entertainer is to:
a. Utilize the coupons 
b. Try different restaurants in Dubai that we normally wouldn't go to. Papa Johns are all over the US, Canada, and UK, so....
3. Either way, I am still interested in the pizza thing, let me know where you found that advertisement and also at which location is it valid at.... me thinks me knows where me is having dinner (that is how the Irish/Scotish say it)


----------



## indoMLA

IQ2012 said:


> Not defeated as it turned out that it was better value to go for alternative option. But it was agreed that we would stick to Entertainer Vouchers and not get side tracked
> 
> As I've suggested you can post this as a new thread to 'give it a thought'


 what thought? Chica, I am SOLD on it... trying to get the specifics now...


----------



## 5herry

ibkiss - no thread jacking please!

The purpose Entertainer Roulette was set up was that we wanted to use our entertainer vouchers, try new venues and meet new people. 

Yes, I agree that we didn't use the vouchers on Tuesday but this was because the majority of the group felt the buffet offered by the restaurant was better value. As you arrived late again you missed this discussion. 

Your Papajohns deal sounds great but as Indo & IQ have already pointed out it doesn't fall under the remit of entertainer roulette and you should start your own thread for an iftar rather than hijacking this one. 

As per previous dinners, we chose our next venue on the night by randomly picking from the Entertainer book and we have done so. Chi Zen, a chinese in MOE has been selected for 7th August. 

Good luck with your iftar event!


----------



## IQ2012

*Deal of the Century*



indoMLA said:


> what thought? Chica, I am SOLD on it... trying to get the specifics now...


Indo if i didn't know you better I would say you are easily pleased 

But it is good value :clap2:

There you go Ibkiss: you have atleast 3 people interested in your 'Papa John voucher': you, Indo and Razi

Don't be shy, post the thread


----------



## 5herry

indoMLA said:


> 1. The Moroccan place did not accept the vouchers? WTF? I thought the group confirmed that they would be accepted before going there.... that sucks...


The restauarant was actually great - faultless service! 

We had the option to use vouchers for al a carte or go for the buffet for 79dhs which included drinks, dessert, tea and sheesha - so the buffet won 

They actually didn't charge us for one person and went out of their way to meet the dietary requirements of the group. 

Was actually very refreshing to get such good service in dubai and a big thumbs from me for the restaurant.


----------



## IQ2012

5herry said:


> The restauarant was actually great - faultless service!
> 
> We had the option to use vouchers for al a carte or go for the buffet for 79dhs which included drinks, dessert, tea and sheesha - so the buffet won
> 
> They actually didn't charge us for one person and went out of their way to meet the dietary requirements of the group.
> 
> Was actually very refreshing to get such good service in dubai and a big thumbs from me for the restaurant.


Hear, hear totally agree :clap2: would recommend the place and totally go back there again

The soup was fab


----------



## indoMLA

5herry said:


> The restauarant was actually great - faultless service!
> 
> We had the option to use vouchers for al a carte or go for the buffet for 79dhs which included drinks, dessert, tea and sheesha - so the buffet won
> 
> They actually didn't charge us for one person and went out of their way to meet the dietary requirements of the group.
> 
> Was actually very refreshing to get such good service in dubai and a big thumbs from me for the restaurant.


Oh wow.... might need to try this place on my own. Do they still have the buffet deal going?


----------



## 5herry

indoMLA said:


> Oh wow.... might need to try this place on my own. Do they still have the buffet deal going?


Yes, all through Ramadan. You get soup, starters, main, dessert etc

You should have come on Tuesday


----------



## ibkiss

Sherry - my post didn't hijack anything ... it gained attention coz it tickled the appetite of a couple ,which obviously shows !! 

That doesn't mean I'm against Mogadir .. even though it didn't get significant ratings from our group . I guess I'll stick to this thread instead of creating a 'rival' Iftar thread .
For those who require details of the Papa John promo (or wanna give it a visit as a group) ,can PM me .


----------



## 5herry

Ibkiss - I don't know how I can make this plainer....please stop posting about your papajohns suposedly rvial event - seriously even if you held your event on Tues 7th I wouldn't regard it as a rival lol. Actually I think you should!

Create your own thread if you want to go to Iftar with someone. I'm fasting so trying to be nice & subdued in my responde but you make it very hard!


----------



## 5herry

Mods - if I block someone, does it also mean they cant see my posts?


----------



## ibkiss

I don't know why this issue has created such a hype as it was only a suggestion but sherry if you dont want me to talk about it , I won't ... its only that someone wanted to know more about papajohn which is why I mentioned it again !

May our fasts be accepted .... 
PS. I may require an Entertainer voucher for Chi Zen


----------



## dizzyizzy

5herry said:


> Mods - if I block someone, does it also mean they cant see my posts?


Hi 5herry

Unfortunately it only works one way, so if you block someone, you will no longer see their posts, however they'll still be able to see yours. 

Hope this helps, and enjoy your iftar


----------



## ipshi

indoMLA said:


> will wear my stretchy pants or better yet, this would be an ideal place to try out the onesie that I bought in the other thread.... (there is a flap in the rear, son).


----------



## 5herry

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi 5herry
> 
> Unfortunately it only works one way, so if you block someone, you will no longer see their posts, however they'll still be able to see yours.
> 
> Hope this helps, and enjoy your iftar


Thanks dizzyizzy


----------



## pamela0810

5herry said:


> Thanks dizzyizzy


Hope you all have a good time on the 7th Sherry!  I have an Iftar to attend on that date so won't be able to make it.

Maybe you should consider the idea of putting together an EF Iftar like we've done in previous years.


----------



## ipshi

pamela0810 said:


> Maybe you should consider the idea of putting together an EF Iftar like we've done in previous years.


I vote for Debbie doing that 'cos she's done an amazing job in previous years. I remember that being one of the first EF events I attended.


----------



## Jynxgirl

We should pick a place where there is a coupon thing again, as that worked well enough last year I think. That way, people wont say they are coming, and then we say there are 15 of us, and only 5 show up. Usually if they have already prebought the voucher, they actually do show up.


----------



## pamela0810

Ok, the EF Iftar thread is up  Please confirm your attendance on that thread everyone.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...f-annual-ramadan-iftar-2012-a.html#post854441


----------



## KC1

I won't be at the Entertainer Roulette this time. I hope you all have fun!


----------



## 5herry

Hey All

As many of the regulars can't make this Tuesday and we also have the EF Iftar on Monday - we've decided to give Entertainer Roulette a rest for this week.

Due to Eid holidays - Normal service will commence on 28th August :clap2:

Hope you see you all then :hungry:


----------



## ipshi

will we be going to the same place??


----------



## 5herry

ipshi said:


> will we be going to the same place??


Yes, let's stick with Chi Zen. Will post a reminder nearer the date


----------



## Lita_Rulez

5herry said:


> Yes, let's stick with Chi Zen. Will post a reminder nearer the date


Boy did I have to dig to find this thread !

:bump:


----------



## 5herry

*We're back to rock and roll*

Thanks Lita!

Entertainer Rouletters 

Hope you had a fab Eid break and are ready to get back on the wheel.

Our next meetup is on Tuesday 28th August @ Chi Zen restaurant in Mall of the Emirates (Near Pullman Hotel).

Chi-Zen - Mall of The Emirates

Table is booked for 7.30pm under my name :hungry:

I hope you can make it and look forward to seeing you guys on Tuesday


----------



## ipshi

ooh yea! I'm in (if i dont have a work thing that night)


----------



## IQ2012

ditto, thanks Sherry for organising


----------



## ibkiss

I'm also in .... see ya at Chi Zen !


----------



## RedMac

5herry said:


> Thanks Lita!
> 
> Entertainer Rouletters
> 
> Hope you had a fab Eid break and are ready to get back on the wheel.
> 
> Our next meetup is on Tuesday 28th August @ Chi Zen restaurant in Mall of the Emirates (Near Pullman Hotel).
> 
> Chi-Zen - Mall of The Emirates
> 
> Table is booked for 7.30pm under my name :hungry:
> 
> I hope you can make it and look forward to seeing you guys on Tuesday


Great stuff 5herry...:clap2:
was kind of missing these outings...I will be there with my nephew and his wife...


----------



## 5herry

All

Bad news I'm afraid...Chi Zen closed down last week! 

However, by the power of Greyskull....I have decided to change the venue to Chop Chop - similar cuisine and still in MOE. You can find it near Ski Dubai on the 1st floor. 

Chop Chop - Mall of The Emirates

Again table booked under my name for 7.30pm.

Please remember to bring your vouchers (A81).

See you all there :clap2:


----------



## ibkiss

5herry said:


> All
> 
> Bad news I'm afraid...Chi Zen closed down last week!
> 
> However, by the power of Greyskull....I have decided to change the venue to Chop Chop - similar cuisine and still in MOE. You can find it near Ski Dubai on the 1st floor.
> 
> Chop Chop - Mall of The Emirates
> 
> Again table booked under my name for 7.30pm.
> 
> Please remember to bring your vouchers (A81).
> 
> See you all there :clap2:



Don't have a voucher for this one ... have to pair me with someone


----------



## 5herry

ibkiss said:


> Don't have a voucher for this one ... have to pair me with someone


Ibkiss - It's your responsibility to pair up with someone....not mine to sort it out for you.

Unfortunately, I don't have a spare voucher for you and I don't think Redmac, IQ2012 and Ipshi have one either. 

Maybe you can come to the next event if you have a voucher for it or pay full price at this one?


----------



## ibkiss

Sherry - In any case ,I'm coming ..... something will be sorted out


----------



## 5herry

ibkiss said:


> Sherry - In any case ,I'm coming ..... something will be sorted out


Ibkiss - as long as you're clear that you will be paying full price if there are no vouchers free. It's unfair to expect the others to chip in when you have been to these events numerous times before and not managed to find someone to share their vouchers with you or buy the book. 

It's offcourse a different story if someone was new to these events as we could not expect the same from them. 

So any newbies - please do not be put off by the recent posts....we're a nice lot really and you're welcome to join us with or without vouchers


----------



## ipshi

ooooh I LOVE chop chop!! The sushi is AMAZING and the soups too 

But I cannot attend since I'm going out for ladies night... really sorry but I hope to catch u guys next tuesday

and yea -- regulars should have the vouchers by now or atleast have a permanent plan for them, no?

Newbies... plz go ahead and enjoy Chop Chop and the amazing company!!


----------



## pamela0810

Chop Chop is great! Wish I could make it but I have a 3 hour webinar starting at 9pm tonight. 

Hope you all have fun! Great job Sherry putting these together for the Forum Members.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Their thai green curry is fantastic! :drool:

enjoy!


----------



## AndySueGeorgina

5herry said:


> Thanks Lita!
> 
> Entertainer Rouletters
> 
> Hope you had a fab Eid break and are ready to get back on the wheel.
> 
> Our next meetup is on Tuesday 28th August @ Chi Zen restaurant in Mall of the Emirates (Near Pullman Hotel).
> 
> Chi-Zen - Mall of The Emirates
> 
> Table is booked for 7.30pm under my name :hungry:
> 
> I hope you can make it and look forward to seeing you guys on Tuesday


Hi 5herry and the Entertainer Rouletters

I have been out here now for 12 weeks and my wife Sue and daughter Georgina joined me a month ago just as Ramadam was starting, i have been working and my wife is climbing the walls not knowing anyone, would it be possible ( i havent run this by my wife yet, but she needs a night out with the girls ) if she joined you at Chi zen tonight

:clap2:


----------



## 5herry

AndySueGeorgina said:


> Hi 5herry and the Entertainer Rouletters
> 
> I have been out here now for 12 weeks and my wife Sue and daughter Georgina joined me a month ago just as Ramadam was starting, i have been working and my wife is climbing the walls not knowing anyone, would it be possible ( i havent run this by my wife yet, but she needs a night out with the girls ) if she joined you at Chi zen tonight
> 
> :clap2:


Hi Andy

Offcourse Sue is welcome to join us - it would be great to meet her.

The venue has changed to Chop Chop, 1st Floor, Mall of Emirates (near Ski Dubai) as Chi Zen has now closed down.

Hope to see Sue later today


----------



## AndySueGeorgina

5herry said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> Offcourse Sue is welcome to join us - it would be great to meet her.
> 
> The venue has changed to Chop Chop, 1st Floor, Mall of Emirates (near Ski Dubai) as Chi Zen has now closed down.
> 
> Hope to see Sue later today


Thanks for that 5herry, i have just rung Sue and and unfortunatley they are in Johnny Rockets at the moment, but would love join you on your next night out


----------



## KC1

KC1 + 1 should be there.


----------



## ipshi

the green curry is better at ban khun mae in the MoE food court!


----------



## IQ2012

Hey all

Was a good venue choice by 5herry, Chop Chop gets the big thumbs up from moi!!!
Will leave it to RedMac to provide the artistic review.

Roll on next Entertainer Roulette night


----------



## 5herry

Thanks IQ2012 - glad you enjoyed it 

Chop Chop is definitely on my list of good restaurants to go to - great food (thanks for the tip Dizzyizzy..yep the Thai Green Curry was lush!), good service and convenient location.

We also selected the venue for our next jolly....Coconut Grove, a South Indian / Sri Lankan restaurant in Rydges Plaza Hotel, Satwa. 

COCONUT GROVE RESTAURANT DUBAI

So see everyone there on Tuesday 11th September @ 7.30pm


----------



## 5herry

Bump for our next event this Tuesday. 

Coconut Grove, a South Indian / Sri Lankan restaurant in Rydges Plaza Hotel, Satwa. 

Hope to see you there @ 7.30pm 

S.


----------



## Gavtek

Have you guys checked that restaurant actually exists?

The Rydges Plaza became Chelsea Plaza a while back, don't see that restaurant listed on the website:

CHELSEA PLAZA HOTEL, DUBAI


----------



## ibkiss

Gavtek said:


> Have you guys checked that restaurant actually exists?
> 
> The Rydges Plaza became Chelsea Plaza a while back, don't see that restaurant listed on the website:
> 
> CHELSEA PLAZA HOTEL, DUBAI


Yes ,indeed Rydges has become Chelsea Plaza as I saw it the other day I passed that building in Satwa !!! 
I'll call it up to check if there's a Coconut Grove over there ..


----------



## ibkiss

Sherry .. time to spin the roulette again because coconut groove DOES NOT exist anymore ...... just called chelsea & got to know that it closed since April


----------



## MaidenScotland

And where is lonely French person?


----------



## 5herry

What is it with us randomly choosing restaurants that have closed...this is the 2nd one in a row now  At least it explains why no one was answering the phone hehe

Anyhow, had another look at the book and the closest restaurant cuisine wise I can get is Silk & Spice (A226) in Lotus Boutique Hotel, Burj Nahar, Al Baraha.

I've booked a table for Tuesday @ 7.30pm under my name. 

Directions from hotel are - It's on Naif road, opposite Grand Central Hotel and near a petrol pump.

See you there...


----------



## 5herry

*Jinxed?!?!*

Ooookkkk - seriously spooky now, its like we're jinxed or something 

Lotus Boutique hotel has also closed down and is now Fortune Boutique hotel and yep you guessed it - there's no Silk & Spice restaurant anymore.

I have now booked a table for us in Gharana, Holiday Inn, Al Barsha that I know is def still there 

Gharana in Holiday Inn Dubai Al Barsha, Barsha, Dubai - Restaurant Reviews - TimeOutDubai.com

Sorry for all these changes but I hope you guys can still make it!

See you there @ 7.30pm - table under my name.


----------



## 5herry

Hey all

As many of the regulars can't make today and we haven't had any newbies wanting to join - I'm cancelling todays dinner.

S.


----------



## rosy83

*can i come*

Hey Guys!
I get there soon, this sounds fun and I don't drink although I LOVE a good shisha in nice chilled locations.

Pufff Puff Pass Pass!

Can I join your foodie roulette thingamy?

I don't know a soul out here

x


----------



## 5herry

rosy83 said:


> Hey Guys!
> I get there soon, this sounds fun and I don't drink although I LOVE a good shisha in nice chilled locations.
> 
> Pufff Puff Pass Pass!
> 
> Can I join your foodie roulette thingamy?
> 
> I don't know a soul out here
> 
> x


Hey Rosy

Welcome to Dubai! 

You're welcome to join us and somehow we always end up going off sheesha afterwards so this sounds right up your street 

Keep a look out on EF for the next event - it should be 2 weeks from now.

Btw - if ur who I'm thinking, then come on u know me already hehe xxx

S.


----------



## rosy83

5herry said:


> Hey Rosy
> 
> Welcome to Dubai!
> 
> You're welcome to join us and somehow we always end up going off sheesha afterwards so this sounds right up your street
> 
> Keep a look out on EF for the next event - it should be 2 weeks from now.
> 
> Btw - if ur who I'm thinking, then come on u know me already hehe xxx
> 
> S.


Lollllllllll I thought it mite be you! See you next week


----------



## 5herry

*Any takers?*

Dear All

We're due our next event this coming Tuesday and before booking a table I wanted to gauge interest as I know a few of the regulars are still away on a jolly back home lane:

We can stick with Gharana @ Holiday Inn, Al Barsha as its near the metro and def open 

Can you please let me know if you're interested.

Thanks

Sherry


----------



## zynkhan

Hi i introduce my self here but someone deleted my post.


----------



## pamela0810

Hi Sherry,

I can't make it this Tuesday but will most likely join you all for the next one.

Have fun


----------



## persianfromtexas

hi im new to this site and interested about the entertainer roulette thing, how do i get a voucher book?


----------



## 5herry

zynkhan said:


> Hi i introduce my self here but someone deleted my post.


Hi zynkhan - The mods moved your post to the following thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sa...-new-forum-looking-friends-14.html#post904184

You're welcome to join us tomorrow - it seems it'll be mostly newbies this time round...



pamela0810 said:


> Hi Sherry,
> 
> I can't make it this Tuesday but will most likely join you all for the next one.
> 
> Have fun


No worries - see you at the next one 



persianfromtexas said:


> hi im new to this site and interested about the entertainer roulette thing, how do i get a voucher book?


Hi Persianfromtexas

You can get the book from most supermarkets and bookshops. BUT it's only valid till the end of the year so may not be worth the $$ save for 2012 - depends how much you go out.....

No worries about needing one for tomorrow - you can use one of mine if you're coming.

*All*
It seems we have some newbies this week so let's go ahead and hold Entertainer Roulette tomorrow (Tuesday 25th September) @ Gharana restaurant, Holiday Inn All Barsha. 

Table is booked in my name for 7.30pm and the nearest metro station is Sharaf DG.

Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow :clap2: 
l


----------



## persianfromtexas

Hi Persianfromtexas

You can get the book from most supermarkets and bookshops. BUT it's only valid till the end of the year so may not be worth the $$ save for 2012 - depends how much you go out.....

No worries about needing one for tomorrow - you can use one of mine if you're coming.

*All*
It seems we have some newbies this week so let's go ahead and hold Entertainer Roulette tomorrow (Tuesday 25th September) @ Gharana restaurant, Holiday Inn All Barsha. 

Table is booked in my name for 7.30pm and the nearest metro station is Sharaf DG.

Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow :clap2: 
l[/quote]

hi 5herry,

is the dinner still going on tonight? at the holiday inn? if so can you please give us newcomers some more info? exactly what is the name under, proper attire, what to expect...etc.


----------



## 5herry

persianfromtexas said:


> Hi Persianfromtexas
> 
> You can get the book from most supermarkets and bookshops. BUT it's only valid till the end of the year so may not be worth the $$ save for 2012 - depends how much you go out.....
> 
> No worries about needing one for tomorrow - you can use one of mine if you're coming.
> 
> All
> It seems we have some newbies this week so let's go ahead and hold Entertainer Roulette tomorrow (Tuesday 25th September) @ Gharana restaurant, Holiday Inn All Barsha.
> 
> Table is booked in my name for 7.30pm and the nearest metro station is Sharaf DG.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow :clap2:
> l


hi 5herry,

is the dinner still going on tonight? at the holiday inn? if so can you please give us newcomers some more info? exactly what is the name under, proper attire, what to expect...etc.[/QUOTE]

Hi

Yes dinner is still on. 

Table under name of Sherry booked for 7.30pm
Attire - casual is fine as I said to someone on here a few months back as long as you dont turn up in your birthday suit anything goes 
What to expect? Food, hopefully some fun conversation and maybe even go for sheesha afterwards....

Look foward to seeing you later


----------



## Guest

aww I cant make this one but am deffo up for the next sounds great have fun to night


----------



## Razi

5herry said:


> Yes dinner is still on.
> 
> Table under name of Sherry booked for 7.30pm
> Attire - casual is fine as I said to someone on here a few months back as long as you dont turn up in your birthday suit anything goes
> What to expect? Food, hopefully some fun conversation and maybe even go for sheesha afterwards....
> 
> Look foward to seeing you later


Hey! 

I've been out of touch since after Eid I guess (was tied up with work and personal stuff :ballchain... but surely wanna catch up in the next one...


----------



## rosy83

Yeah how was it? I wish I could have come but I was so tired after my first week of work and moving into a serviced apartment.

I look forward to the next one

R


----------



## pamela0810

This isn't directed at anyone in particular but I just want to say to all those people that confirm and then just don't show up that such behaviour is incredibly rude.

Members of this forum are actually taking time out and making an effort to organise something for complete strangers and the least you could do (if you confirm) is send them a message saying that you can't make it. No point telling them after the event is over, we already know by then that you didn't come!

This is the reason why I stopped organising events on this forum because there are too many whiny newbies who complain about how hard it is to make friends and then don't bother showing up to anything.

Good job Sherry on being patient and doing this for everyone!


----------



## 5herry

Hi All

Our next outing is due on Tuesday 9th October. 

We let out newbie randomly chose the venue this time so we know who to blame if it isn't up to scratch :

Dae Jang Kum, a Korean restaurant in Royal Ascot Hotel, Khalid Bin Waleed Road, Bur Dubai (04 355 8500).

Royal Ascot Hotel

It's voucher A94 in the book and as usual table is booked for 7.30pm under my name - Sherry.

Can you please confirm you're joining us.

Thanks

Sherry


----------



## rosy83

*il b there*

This time Ill be there!

;-)



5herry said:


> Hi All
> 
> Our next outing is due on Tuesday 9th October.
> 
> We let out newbie randomly chose the venue this time so we know who to blame if it isn't up to scratch :
> 
> Dae Jang Kum, a Korean restaurant in Royal Ascot Hotel, Khalid Bin Waleed Road, Bur Dubai (04 355 8500).
> 
> Royal Ascot Hotel
> 
> It's voucher A94 in the book and as usual table is booked for 7.30pm under my name - Sherry.
> 
> Can you please confirm you're joining us.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sherry


----------



## Lovefreshair

Count me in!


----------



## IQ2012

Lovefreshair said:


> Count me in!


ditto


----------



## RedMac

5herry said:


> Hi All
> 
> Our next outing is due on Tuesday 9th October.
> 
> We let out newbie randomly chose the venue this time so we know who to blame if it isn't up to scratch :
> 
> Dae Jang Kum, a Korean restaurant in Royal Ascot Hotel, Khalid Bin Waleed Road, Bur Dubai (04 355 8500).
> 
> Royal Ascot Hotel
> 
> It's voucher A94 in the book and as usual table is booked for 7.30pm under my name - Sherry.
> 
> Can you please confirm you're joining us.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sherry


Hello Sherry, and everyone,
been a bit of a busy few weeks for me, would really have enjoyed Tuesday night too, but I will be away, hopefully will get to see you all soon though..have fun , and not too much Soju...


----------



## Maya Maya

Count me in  
I just got the book and I am not sure how it works, should I only bring one voucher ? 
also can we go there by the metro? 

Umm if anyone lives around the greens then it would be great to get a ride


----------



## ibkiss

Count me in too :nod:



Maya Maya said:


> Count me in
> I just got the book and I am not sure how it works, should I only bring one voucher ?
> also can we go there by the metro?
> 
> Umm if anyone lives around the greens then it would be great to get a ride


The metro will drop you at 'Khalid bin Waleed' Station ..


----------



## Maya Maya

ibkiss said:


> The metro will drop you at 'Khalid bin Waleed' Station ..


Thank you


----------



## Maya Maya

Btw, if I can only use one voucher, then I have 2 more and I will be more than happy to share them


----------



## 5herry

Hey All

Thanks for the responses...the list so far is:

5herry
rosy83
Lovefreshair
IQ2012
Maya Maya
Tristan2011

I've never tried Korean food or the Royal Asoct Hotel but it should be a fun night out with a good mix of regulars and newbies :clap2:

Maya Maya - I'm coming from Marina so happy to offer a lift. PM me with directions if interested.

Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow


----------



## Maya Maya

Hey Sherry, 
I just pmed you, I am not sure how pms work on here so I don't know if you get it ?


----------



## ash_ak

Make sure you try out the kimchi pancake at the Korean restaurant in royal ascott, it is to die for. Going there tonight btw, Sojuuuu!!!


----------



## ibkiss

Maya Maya said:


> Btw, if I can only use one voucher, then I have 2 more and I will be more than happy to share them


Share them with me


----------



## C1aire

Hi all,
I'd love to attend this to meet new people but unfortunately can't make tomorrow night, would love to attend the next one though. How often do you have these? : )


----------



## SophieLou

Hi guys,

I have signed a contract to come to Dubai in January and would love to join your soirees!

Will be living in The Greens, so if anyone wants to take a friendly face under their wing - I would love to make some new friends


----------



## Guest

ok so where do u get these vouchers??? xxx


----------



## Maya Maya

ibkiss said:


> Share them with me


Ok I will be bringing all three of them tomo  see ya there


----------



## 5herry

C1aire said:


> Hi all,
> I'd love to attend this to meet new people but unfortunately can't make tomorrow night, would love to attend the next one though. How often do you have these? : )


Hi C1aire

We have these every 2 weeks so the next one is due on 23rd Oct...Look forward to seeing you then 



SophieLou said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have signed a contract to come to Dubai in January and would love to join your soirees!
> 
> Will be living in The Greens, so if anyone wants to take a friendly face under their wing - I would love to make some new friends


Welcome to Dubai SophieLou! I hope the move goes well and look forward to seeing you next year 



trilogygirls said:


> ok so where do u get these vouchers??? xxx


Hi trilogygirls

You can get the book from most supermarkets and bookshops. BUT it's only valid till the end of the year so may not be worth the $$ save for 2012 as it costs DHS350 - depends how much you go out really.....

No worries about needing one for tonight as we normally have some spares for the newbies anyway.

*Look forward to meeting everyone later :clap2:*


----------



## C1aire

5herry said:


> Hi C1aire
> 
> We have these every 2 weeks so the next one is due on 23rd Oct...Look forward to seeing you then
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Dubai SophieLou! I hope the move goes well and look forward to seeing you next year
> 
> 
> 
> Hi trilogygirls
> 
> You can get the book from most supermarkets and bookshops. BUT it's only valid till the end of the year so may not be worth the $$ save for 2012 as it costs DHS350 - depends how much you go out really.....
> 
> No worries about needing one for tonight as we normally have some spares for the newbies anyway.
> 
> *Look forward to meeting everyone later :clap2:*


Thanks 5herry - look forward to seeing you in a couple of weeks : )


----------



## Miss_Y

Hey guys, is it ok if I join?


----------



## 5herry

Miss_Y said:


> Hey guys, is it ok if I join?


Sure - the more the merrier!

See you later


----------



## gru35

Would like to join you if it's not to late to do so, if not then ill make the next one


----------



## 5herry

gru35 said:


> Would like to join you if it's not to late to do so, if not then ill make the next one


Gru35 you can still join us 

Latest list:

5herry
rosy83
Lovefreshair
IQ2012
Maya Maya
Tristan2011
Trilogygirls
Saint Ari
Miss Y
Gru35

See you all in a hour x


----------



## gru35

Thanks hopefully I won't get lost


See you there


----------



## Tristan2011

I am running about 15 mins late. See everyone in a while. 

Tristan.


----------



## Miss_Y

Hey guys, Thanks for tonight, I had a really nice time. That's one Korean restaurant I'd defo go back to. I will be able to join u on the 23rd, I got my dates mixed up. So keep me updated. Hope you're all enjoying the sheesha. Night x


----------



## ibkiss

The pancakes at Dae Jang Kum were something that I'll always remember !!! :thumb:

Will be there also on the 23nd .

Pleasure meeting you ALLLLL


----------



## gru35

Had a great time looking forward to seeing everybody again


----------



## 5herry

Morning All

What a great turnout last night - 10 in total! 

Thank you to everyone for coming out and making it such a great evening....although today is def going to be a coffee fuelled day :tea:

It was great to welcome so many newbies to the group and look forward to seeing everyone again in 2 weeks time 

S.


----------



## Lovefreshair

Fabulous food (I'm a Korean convert) and great company! Great evening

Thanks for organising

b


----------



## Lovefreshair

SophieLou said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have signed a contract to come to Dubai in January and would love to join your soirees!
> 
> Will be living in The Greens, so if anyone wants to take a friendly face under their wing - I would love to make some new friends




Sophie, I too live in the Greens (good choice)...once you've posted 5 posts on here I can send you a private message with my details. Please feel free to give me a shout with any queries etc on the move & we'll get you out and about...been here 7 months now!
b


----------



## IQ2012

*Morning after*



5herry said:


> Morning All
> 
> What a great turnout last night - 10 in total!
> 
> Thank you to everyone for coming out and making it such a great evening....although today is def going to be a coffee fuelled day :tea:
> 
> It was great to welcome so many newbies to the group and look forward to seeing everyone again in 2 weeks time
> 
> S.


Hear, hear, fab to meet everyone yesterday. Was a fun night

Thanks to Sherry for organising :clap2:

& seafood pancakes were yummy


----------



## Guest

SophieLou said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have signed a contract to come to Dubai in January and would love to join your soirees!
> 
> Will be living in The Greens, so if anyone wants to take a friendly face under their wing - I would love to make some new friends


Ya halla....which is welcome! 

The Greens is a great place (my choice of residence as well) I'm sure you will love it  Let me know when you need help getting around.


----------



## Guest

Lovefreshair said:


> Sophie, I too live in the Greens (good choice)...once you've posted 5 posts on here I can send you a private message with my details. Please feel free to give me a shout with any queries etc on the move & we'll get you out and about...been here 7 months now!
> b


Hey there! :wave: Noticed you're new to the UAE and living in The Greens....I was born here and live in The Greens as well  I'm Moe, 21, working for a local advertising agency (fresh grad entry level job)

Anyways, just wanted to say hello and introduce myself


----------



## Guest

hey sorry i wasnt there last night ~ im sick, sent home from work early today 

where is the next one on???


----------



## C1aire

IQ2012 said:


> Hear, hear, fab to meet everyone yesterday. Was a fun night
> 
> Thanks to Sherry for organising :clap2:
> 
> & seafood pancakes were yummy


Sounds great, gutted I missed out : ( Looking forward to the next one though : )


----------



## rosy83

Good night sherry! Had a lot of laughs. Look forward to the next one. Maybe we can try Ari's suggestion of Roadhouse? I'm easy either way


----------



## Saint Ari

Once again .. Ari is referring to himself as the third person (like a dumass) ... 

Ari is going to the roadhouse in the next couple of days ... so if anyone would like to tag along ...


----------



## Maya Maya

What a lovely night  it was very nice meeting yall, I had such great evening  I can't wait to see ya all again  

ummm Everyone likes the greens? I hate it lol!


----------



## Guest

Maya Maya said:


> What a lovely night  it was very nice meeting yall, I had such great evening  I can't wait to see ya all again
> 
> ummm Everyone likes the greens? I hate it lol!


Really?! why?!?  I live there and I love it!!!! what do you hate about it?!


----------



## Guest

where is the next one on???


----------



## IQ2012

*I'm in*



Saint Ari said:


> Once again .. Ari is referring to himself as the third person (like a dumass) ...
> 
> Ari is going to the roadhouse in the next couple of days ... so if anyone would like to tag along ...


Hey Ari

Seeing as you bigged Roadhouse up, am deffo in to give it a try 

Day/time etc?????


----------



## IQ2012

trilogygirls said:


> where is the next one on???


Shame that you weren't feeling too good  would have been good to put a face to the name 

Next one is 23 Oct at Chillis on SZR. No doubt Sherry will be posting details closer to time so keep an eye out on the thread


----------



## Saint Ari

Tonight, tomorrow, day after ... I'm easy ... take your pick.


----------



## IQ2012

*Food glorious food*



Saint Ari said:


> Tonight, tomorrow, day after ... I'm easy ... take your pick.


How bout Sat 13 Oct? Lunch or evening?

Apologies to Sherry for hijacking her thread, mea culpa 

website for newbies who wish to join: Texas Roadhouse » The Dubai Mall


----------



## Jynxgirl

Good initiative Ari. Need more people willing to organize events. Should do a bi weekly event on a different day, so then ef'er will have another day to add if they cant make the tuesday one.


----------



## Saint Ari

Jynxee ... IQ is organizing, I merely made the suggestion.


----------



## Saint Ari

IQ2012 said:


> How bout Sat 13 Oct? Lunch or evening?
> 
> Apologies to Sherry for hijacking her thread, mea culpa
> 
> website for newbies who wish to join: Texas Roadhouse » The Dubai Mall


My apologies goes out to Sherry as well ...

IQ, I'm in ... just lemme know the time ...


----------



## Canuck_Sens

The thread is getting confused...just post the location ,resto and time. ''ll be easier for everyone


----------



## IQ2012

*Date for diary*



Saint Ari said:


> My apologies goes out to Sherry as well ...
> 
> IQ, I'm in ... just lemme know the time ...


ok Sat 13 Oct at 1pm at Texas Roadhouse


----------



## Guest

ooooooh PLEASE can i come?!!!!!!


----------



## IQ2012

*all welcome*



trilogygirls said:


> ooooooh PLEASE can i come?!!!!!!


absolutely


----------



## Badfish

So is it Chilis or Texas Roadhouse?


----------



## 5herry

No worries IQ & Ari 

Hey All

To clarify...Entertainer Roulette returns on Tuesday 23rd October @ 7.30pm....venue is Chili's on Sheikh Zayed Road, near Financial Centre metro station.

I'll post a reminder nearer the date.

When we were at the last event, we spoke about going to Texas Roadhouse and IQ2012 has created a seperate thread for this to avoid any confusion:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-dubai/128531-texas-roadhouse-sat-13-oct.html

S.


----------



## Guest

5herry said:


> Hey All
> 
> To clarify...Entertainer Roulette returns on Tuesday 23rd October @ 7.30pm....venue is Chili's on Sheikh Zayed Road, near Financial Centre metro station.
> 
> I'll post a reminder nearer the date.
> 
> When we were at the last event, we spoke about going to Texas Roadhouse and IQ2012 has created a seperate thread for this to avoid any confusion:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-dubai/128531-texas-roadhouse-sat-13-oct.html
> 
> S.


Newbie question.....how does entertainer roulette work?! (i dont have an entertainer book with no vouchers and stuff)


----------



## 5herry

M0K11 said:


> Newbie question.....how does entertainer roulette work?! (i dont have an entertainer book with no vouchers and stuff)


Hey M0K11

The Entertainer book offers buy 1 get 1 free vouchers for various places and the idea was to meet for dinner every other week by randomly choosing a venue from the family book - giving us a chance to meet new people, try different / random places and save some money.

You can get the book from most supermarkets and bookshops. BUT it's only valid till the end of the year so may not be worth the $$ save for 2012 as it costs DHS350 - depends how much you go out really.....

No worries about needing one for the next event as we normally have some spares for the newbies.....


----------



## Guest

5herry said:


> Hey M0K11
> 
> The Entertainer book offers buy 1 get 1 free vouchers for various places and the idea was to meet for dinner every other week by randomly choosing a venue from the family book - giving us a chance to meet new people, try different / random places and save some money.
> 
> You can get the book from most supermarkets and bookshops. BUT it's only valid till the end of the year so may not be worth the $$ save for 2012 as it costs DHS350 - depends how much you go out really.....
> 
> No worries about needing one for the next event as we normally have some spares for the newbies.....


I seeeeeeeeeeeee......sounds like fun but Im not sure i got how it works :confused2: anyways, i just prefer dealing with cash i guess coz its more straight forward for me

i'll just wait for a regular outing of that kind......or organize one myself  gotta wait for the weekend after though


----------



## 5herry

M0K11 said:


> I seeeeeeeeeeeee......sounds like fun but Im not sure i got how it works :confused2: anyways, i just prefer dealing with cash i guess coz its more straight forward for me
> 
> i'll just wait for a regular outing of that kind......or organize one myself  gotta wait for the weekend after though


Trust me it's very simple....

You turn up at the venue on the date & time I post
Join the table booked under Sherry
Make conversation with the rest of the attendees...optional 
Chose your food
Eat
Maybe make some more conversation...again optional
I divide the bill equally between all attendees - unless someone has alcohol/caviar etc
Pay by cash / card
Join us for sheesha afterwards...yep optional
Go home
Next day post on here about what a great night it was and how wonderful I am for organsing...NOT OPTIONAL


----------



## Guest

5herry said:


> Trust me it's very simple....
> 
> You turn up at the venue on the date & time I post
> Join the table booked under Sherry
> Make conversation with the rest of the attendees...optional
> Chose your food
> Eat
> Maybe make some more conversation...again optional
> I divide the bill equally between all attendees - unless someone has alcohol/caviar etc
> Pay by cash / card
> Join us for sheesha afterwards...yep optional
> Go home
> Next day post on here about what a great night it was and how wonderful I am for organsing...NOT OPTIONAL



Loooooooooooool.......sounds great!  and simple 
Hopefully i'll be at the next one


----------



## Badfish

Chilis is a maybe. Sounds fun.


----------



## 5herry

Oops forgot 2 extra steps for people who do have the book 

You turn up at the venue on the date & time I post
Bring as many vouchers as you can spare
Join the table booked under Sherry
Make conversation with the rest of the attendees...optional 
Chose your food
Eat
Maybe make some more conversation...again optional
Give your vouchers to Sherry / restaurant
I divide the bill equally between all attendees - unless someone has alcohol/caviar etc
Pay by cash / card
Join us for sheesha afterwards...yep optional
Go home
Next day post on here about what a great night it was and how wonderful I am for organsing...NOT OPTIONAL


----------



## Maya Maya

M0K11 said:


> Really?! why?!?  I live there and I love it!!!! what do you hate about it?!


I just don't like the design of the buildings! but then again this is just me! lots of ppl like it


----------



## Guest

Maya Maya said:


> I just don't like the design of the buildings! but then again this is just me! lots of ppl like it


Ohhhh....i thought it was something more serious than that  fancy meeting up for a cup of coffee neighbor?


----------



## Saint Ari

5herry said:


> Trust me it's very simple....
> 
> You turn up at the venue on the date & time I post
> Join the table booked under Sherry
> Make conversation with the rest of the attendees...optional
> Chose your food
> Eat
> Maybe make some more conversation...again optional
> I divide the bill equally between all attendees - unless someone has alcohol/caviar etc
> Pay by cash / card
> Join us for sheesha afterwards...yep optional
> Go home
> Next day post on here about what a great night it was and how wonderful I am for organsing...NOT OPTIONAL


Well said Sherry .... dont think you can get any simpler than that ...


----------



## ibkiss

M0K11 said:


> Ohhhh....i thought it was something more serious than that  fancy meeting up for a cup of coffee neighbor?


... I thought the 'more serious' part was the Greens Rental Scam !!!


----------



## Guest

ibkiss said:


> ... I thought the 'more serious' part was the Greens Rental Scam !!!



What rental scam?! Haven't heard anything about that...


----------



## ibkiss

M0K11 said:


> What rental scam?! Haven't heard anything about that...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/124785-dubai-greens-scam.html


----------



## Guest

ibkiss said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/124785-dubai-greens-scam.html


That can't be good! :confused2:


----------



## ibkiss

M0K11 said:


> That can't be good! :confused2:


... To bring in fresh air ,let's discuss 'the cup of coffee with maya' !! LOLOLOL ..


----------



## Guest

ibkiss said:


> ... To bring in fresh air ,let's discuss 'the cup of coffee with maya' !! LOLOLOL ..


Loooool.....as you can see she still hasn't replied to that but you should join if you can  once we go ahead with it


----------



## ibkiss

M0K11 said:


> Loooool.....as you can see she still hasn't replied to that but you should join if you can  once we go ahead with it


SURE ... PM me when its OK


----------



## Guest

ibkiss said:


> SURE ... PM me when its OK



Will do! :clap2:


----------



## Maya Maya

M0K11 said:


> Ohhhh....i thought it was something more serious than that  fancy meeting up for a cup of coffee neighbor?



Sure neighbor!


----------



## Guest

Maya Maya said:


> Sure neighbor!



Welcome back! We missed you around here  Great....I'll send you a pm with my number and we can set it up


----------



## ibkiss

So you are indeed neighbours after all :baby:


----------



## dizzyizzy

ibkiss said:


> So you are indeed neighbours after all :baby:



What's up with the pacifier?


----------



## ipshi

is anything happening this tuesday? if not, would anyone wanna join on wednesday for dinner at Ping Pong?


----------



## IQ2012

ipshi said:


> is anything happening this tuesday? if not, would anyone wanna join on wednesday for dinner at Ping Pong?


Welcome back Ipshi :clap2:

How was your travels?

Yes there is a meet up for this Tuesday at Chillis on SZR. Am sure Sherry will be posting an update soon enough

Ping Pong is yummy too. Choices, choices


----------



## ipshi

or lets do both!! chocolate lava cake at chili's... yummmmm

Just got back from Paris; 'twas amazing!!!


----------



## IQ2012

*Death by chocolate*



ipshi said:


> or lets do both!! chocolate lava cake at chili's... yummmmm
> 
> Just got back from Paris; 'twas amazing!!!


hhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm chocolate, you may have just twisted my arm on that one Ipshi

Look forward to hearing about your trip


----------



## 5herry

Hey Ipshi

As IQ2012, yes Entertainer Roulette is back this Tuesday....Chili's on SZR near Financial Centre metro.

Meet there @ 7.30pm...look forward to hearing all about the trip


----------



## ibkiss

think ,think


----------



## Razi

5herry said:


> Hey Ipshi
> 
> As IQ2012, yes Entertainer Roulette is back this Tuesday....Chili's on SZR near Financial Centre metro.
> 
> Meet there @ 7.30pm...look forward to hearing all about the trip


Count me in Sherry


----------



## PVD04

5herry said:


> Hey Ipshi
> 
> As IQ2012, yes Entertainer Roulette is back this Tuesday....Chili's on SZR near Financial Centre metro.
> 
> Meet there @ 7.30pm...look forward to hearing all about the trip


Hey Sherry, 
it was good running into you tonight. As I mentioned, you can count me and Brian in for dinner on Tuesday.

-Paul


----------



## ipshi

paullllllllllllllllll u coming??? now i have to come!!!!


----------



## 5herry

Great! So we have:

5herry
IQ2012
Rosy83
Ipshi
Razi
PVD04 +1
Saint Ari

Will be a fun night...see you all tomorrow


----------



## Tristan2011

Count me in too if its not too late. 


See everyone there tomorrow. 

Tristan.


----------



## cami

5herry said:


> Great! So we have:
> 
> 5herry
> IQ2012
> Rosy83
> Ipshi
> Razi
> PVD04 +1
> Saint Ari
> 
> Will be a fun night...see you all tomorrow


this is a great crowd! i'm soooooooooo tempted... i've got to juggle a lot of errands tomorrow night... chewing my nails here


----------



## Maya Maya

5herry  umm I have to do some things tomorrow, if I finish before 7:30 then I will try to make it


----------



## 5herry

Fab...seems like another fab turnout tonight:

5herry
IQ2012
Rosy83
Ipshi
Razi
PVD04 +1
Saint Ari
Tritan2011
Cami
Maya Maya (maybe)

MOK11 will probably join us for sheesha afterwards.

See you all later


----------



## 5herry

Oops - Chilis is near Emirates Towers metro station not Financial Centre! 

Sorry guys...hope you don't get lost


----------



## IQ2012

*Another good night*



5herry said:


> Fab...seems like another fab turnout tonight:
> 
> 5herry
> IQ2012
> Rosy83
> Ipshi
> Razi
> PVD04 +1
> Saint Ari
> Tritan2011
> Cami
> Maya Maya (maybe)
> 
> MOK11 will probably join us for sheesha afterwards.
> 
> See you all later


Another big thank you to Sherry for organising, as ever was a good night, good food and conversation

Eid Mubarak to all. See you in 2 weeks (if not later today at Ping Pong!!!)


----------



## Maya Maya

Thank you 5herry for another fab night  It was good seeing everyone again


----------



## cami

good food, great company :clap2:

thank you 5herry! i'm slowly but steadily converting into your follower. buying the entertainer is already on my resolution list for 2013


----------



## ipshi

hey Sherry! Thanks loads for organising  it was awesome!!!


----------



## P_s

I just moved to Dubai, so I'm probably not going to be buying the Entertainer (my family gets Gulf News' Good Living) this year, since the year is almost up (and I don't have AED 350 to spare). I was wondering if this is only limited to people who have Entertainer? I might consider buying it next year if I'm still here then.


----------



## Narender

hey guys, 
I just landed in Dubai a couple of days ago and it seems like I just missed y'alls fun meetup. When is the next one and is there anything else happening in the next few days? I don't start work until Monday and would love to get out.

btw..
I am a 28 year old guy and work in the Oil & Gas industry...


----------



## IQ2012

Hey P_s & Narender

The next Entertainer Roulette evening is in two weeks on a Tuesday. Sherry will be posting a reminder nearer the time. 

Newbies welcome without needing the vouchers, as you say it isn't worth buying the book


----------



## 5herry

Ahhh - thanks all for the messages. I'm glad you had a fab time as I wasn't feeling my socialable best with that bl**dy cold ainkiller:

I'm happy to arrange as get a chance to meet fab people like you guys 

The next one is on Tuesday 6th November and we're going to Focaccia, an italian restaurant on the mezzanine level of Hyatt Regency 04 317 2222 (voucher A118).

Hyatt Restaurants & Bars

Google Maps

Table will be booked for 7.30pm under my name.

Seeing as how we're so near, it'll be rude not to go to QD's afterwards for some drinks & sheesha 

Newbies - As IQ2012 said, we normally have spare vouchers so don't worry about not having the book. Come along and join us for some food, drink, great company and sheesha.

Look forward to seeing you all soon xxx


----------



## P_s

5herry said:


> Newbies - As IQ2012 said, we normally have spare vouchers so don't worry about not having the book. Come along and join us for some food, drink, great company and sheesha.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all soon xxx


Awesome!! I might not make to the next two. It's my mom's birthday on the 5th, but depending on how hard we celebrate (it's her big 50), I might make it out, but it doesn't seem likely. And the one after that I'm going to be in Thailand for a wedding. Hopefully the one after that will be one I can go to.... And it'll be the week before my b'day, so it'll be like a cosmic gift . 

T.


----------



## ipshi

im in for sure!! see u guys there


----------



## Raconteur

see you all there! 

count me in


----------



## ibkiss

5herry said:


> Ahhh - thanks all for the messages. I'm glad you had a fab time as I wasn't feeling my socialable best with that bl**dy cold ainkiller:
> 
> I'm happy to arrange as get a chance to meet fab people like you guys
> 
> The next one is on Tuesday 6th November and we're going to Focaccia, an italian restaurant on the mezzanine level of Hyatt Regency 04 317 2222 (voucher A118).
> 
> Hyatt Restaurants & Bars
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> Table will be booked for 7.30pm under my name.
> 
> Seeing as how we're so near, it'll be rude not to go to QD's afterwards for some drinks & sheesha
> 
> Newbies - As IQ2012 said, we normally have spare vouchers so don't worry about not having the book. Come along and join us for some food, drink, great company and sheesha.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all soon xxx


I will be there !


----------



## IQ2012

*Needs must*



5herry said:


> Ahhh - thanks all for the messages. I'm glad you had a fab time as I wasn't feeling my socialable best with that bl**dy cold ainkiller:
> 
> I'm happy to arrange as get a chance to meet fab people like you guys
> 
> The next one is on Tuesday 6th November and we're going to Focaccia, an italian restaurant on the mezzanine level of Hyatt Regency 04 317 2222 (voucher A118).
> 
> Hyatt Restaurants & Bars
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> Table will be booked for 7.30pm under my name.
> 
> Seeing as how we're so near, it'll be rude not to go to QD's afterwards for some drinks & sheesha
> 
> Newbies - As IQ2012 said, we normally have spare vouchers so don't worry about not having the book. Come along and join us for some food, drink, great company and sheesha.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all soon xxx


fab fab fab :clap2: count moi in too

and would be totally rude not to go to QD's for afters


----------



## Saint Ari

What is QD's?


----------



## IQ2012

*Omg!!!*



Saint Ari said:


> What is QD's?


Oh no you didn't just say 'what is QD's'!!!!!!!

How???? What???   

Google to the rescue:

QD?s : Dine : Dubai Creek Resort


----------



## 5herry

Saint Ari said:


> What is QD's?


Ari Ari Ari (shaking head)...QD's is only my favourite place in Dubai for Sheesha....yep PAN Sheesha on the horizon again hehe

Think Texas Roadhouse but for sheesha :Love:


----------



## ipshi

mmmm paan sheesha mmmmmmmm


----------



## 5herry

ipshi said:


> mmmm paan sheesha mmmmmmmm


lol...I know why you're coming


----------



## Franziska

Hey! This sounds fun! I just moved to dubai. I gonna check on a friend of mine who actually got an entertainer and will let you know if we will come! If not I will be in next time for sure!


----------



## IQ2012

5herry said:


> lol...I know why you're coming


Will ring QD's to make sure they have plenty of 'paan' shisha for you both 

For everyone else, there are other flavours, great views over the Creek and for the ladies: happy hour


----------



## indoMLA

Don't want to read so someone tell me when this is happening....


----------



## saraswat

indoMLA said:


> Don't want to read so someone tell me when this is happening....


Here you go, (although you still might have to read what's quoted underneath  ):



5herry said:


> The next one is on Tuesday 6th November and we're going to Focaccia, an italian restaurant on the mezzanine level of Hyatt Regency 04 317 2222 (voucher A118).
> 
> Hyatt Restaurants & Bars
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> Table will be booked for 7.30pm under my name.
> 
> Seeing as how we're so near, it'll be rude not to go to QD's afterwards for some drinks & sheesha
> 
> Newbies - As IQ2012 said, we normally have spare vouchers so don't worry about not having the book. Come along and join us for some food, drink, great company and sheesha.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all soon xxx


----------



## jennyb76

Hi,
I'm new in Dubai. I work until 10 in the evenings. Do you think you will still be at QD's at around 10.30?


----------



## Nix2012

Hi
Im new to Dubai - 1 day - would love to come along and meet some new people.

If we dont need to book I guess we show up and ask to join the 5herry table 

Looking for ward to it


----------



## 5herry

Hey!

Jennyb76 - we should still be there at that time. Why don't you pm me your number & if we're about to leave, I'll message you to let you know. Will also let u know where we're sitting if we're staying as there wont be a table booking at QDs & you'll struggle to find us unless you recognise someone

Nix2012 - fab, great news to see you active & out n about as soon as you've arrived! 

Welcome to Entertainer Roulette & looking forward to seeing you both on Tuesday


----------



## 5herry

*Roll Call *

Hey All

Just wanted to confirm names for this Tuesday - if you have a ? next to your name can you please confirm...

Narender?
Ipshi
Raconteur
IQ2012
Franziska?
Indomla?
Nik2012
5herry

with Jennyb76 joining us in QDs afterwards.

:clap2:


----------



## Nix2012

*Random*

Is this event/group open to everyone? I would like to bring hubby along if its ok 

If not I will come on my own - lol


----------



## ipshi

Have to go to beirut for work on monday so I'm not gonna b able to attend!! (No paan sheesha!! Booooooo!!)

Sorry Sherry!!


----------



## ibkiss

5herry said:


> Hey All
> 
> Just wanted to confirm names for this Tuesday - if you have a ? next to your name can you please confirm...
> 
> Narender?
> Ipshi
> Raconteur
> IQ2012
> Franziska?
> Indomla?
> Nik2012
> 5herry
> 
> with Jennyb76 joining us in QDs afterwards.
> 
> :clap2:


You forgot to add my name


----------



## Moe78

Just noticed this! I'm keen to check both places out! If too late to get in on the restaurant then I'll be keen for QD's for my obligatory shisha!


----------



## ipshi

Moe78 said:


> Just noticed this! I'm keen to check both places out! If too late to get in on the restaurant then I'll be keen for QD's for my obligatory shisha!


moe... r u going only cos i said i wudnt???


----------



## Moe78

D'oh you got me! Good guess haha I only just found this topic actually


----------



## 5herry

Good Morning All!

Nix2012 - feel free to bring hubby along...the more the merrier 

Ipshi - Paan sheesha @ QDs without you nicking it will just not feel the same...I'll have some extra just for you xxx

Moe78 - welcome aboard....it's never to late and looking forward to hearing yours and Ipshi's 'history' hehe

Revised list:

Raconteur
IQ2012
Nik2012 +1
5herry
Moe78
Rosy83

Maybes??

Narender
Franziska
Indomla

See you all on Tuesday


----------



## ipshi

I'll try looking for Paan sheesha in Beirut 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Moe78

Cool! I might have 1 or 2 people joining at QD's later on too


----------



## Narender

Hey Guys, I am moving to a different hotel today so I might be late but I'll be there.


----------



## Raconteur

whyyyyy ipshiiii u will be missed


----------



## transformer

count me in too!


----------



## Moe78

Hold up! So this is the Hyatt Regency on/near the Deira Corniche? Not the Hyatt near Garhoud bridge?

Thought it was the one off Garhoud Bridge but when I checked Google Maps it said it was the Deira Corniche Hyatt


----------



## Saint Ari

5herry said:


> Ari Ari Ari (shaking head)...QD's is only my favourite place in Dubai for Sheesha....yep PAN Sheesha on the horizon again hehe
> 
> Think Texas Roadhouse but for sheesha :Love:


Is this the same one that taste like potpourri?


----------



## ibkiss

Moe78 said:


> Hold up! So this is the Hyatt Regency on/near the Deira Corniche? Not the Hyatt near Garhoud bridge?
> 
> Thought it was the one off Garhoud Bridge but when I checked Google Maps it said it was the Deira Corniche Hyatt


Moe ,its the one on the Corniche ...... NOT Grand Hyatt


----------



## rsinner

Moe78 said:


> Hold up! So this is the Hyatt Regency on/near the Deira Corniche? Not the Hyatt near Garhoud bridge?
> 
> Thought it was the one off Garhoud Bridge but when I checked Google Maps it said it was the Deira Corniche Hyatt


Hyatt Regency is in Deira. The one near Garhoud bridge is the Grand Hyatt


----------



## Moe78

Thanks guys! Yeah I forgot there's a Hyatt in Deira, never been to it though so should be good!


----------



## ash_ak

Isn't QDs at the park Hyatt by the creek, near deira city centre, don't think Hyatt regency near deira corniche has a QDs. I may be wrong tho.


----------



## Moe78

Yes QDs is at the Creek, so I guess everyone heads there after dinner.


----------



## 5herry

Hey all


Sorry manic day at work so haven't had a chance to check in today.

Yes it's Hyatt Regency which is past the Gold Souk apparently! We will drive to QDs afterwards as its very close by.

See you guys later 

Ari - yep that's the one


----------



## gru35

Hey y'all 

I have been out of touch for to long. If there's room for one more I would love to join you guys.


----------



## Moe78

Hey gru35, I was just about to post that I can't make the dinner so you can go instead of me. If anyone knows 5herry's number can they PM me with it so I can coordinate in regards to QD's later on.


----------



## Moe78

Never mind, got her number. See you guys at QDs!


----------



## gru35

Ill be there thanks


----------



## transformer

Huge jam


----------



## gru35

Traffic!!!!!!


----------



## Moe78

Now I remember why I avoid Deira area.


----------



## gru35

Like always we had a great time. Looking forward to next time


----------



## IQ2012

*Evening at the Creek*



gru35 said:


> Like always we had a great time. Looking forward to next time


I second that :clap2:

Big thanks as always to Sherry for organising


----------



## Moe78

Thanks for organizing 5herry! Shisha was good at QD's and weather was great for outdoorsy stuff!


----------



## transformer

Sherry it was great.
hope to see you around


----------



## gru35

So.....hows everybody? Haven't seen to much action on here. Thinking about taking a bus tour to see the city and take pictures. Any thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## Jynxgirl

I have nothing to add about the entertainer roulette but  your puerto rican flag brings up good memories! VERY good memories. 

I would suggest to go take pictures down at the deira creek and take an abra across the creek and experience the emiratis making traditional food and on the other side the traditional souks (even though once you go, you wont want to go back with the hounding), take a walk around the marina to get some views from different angles, cant say that pictures at the fountain mall every turn out that awesome but it is a nice place for some people watching and catching so many different nationalities in one area moving about, and maybe stop off at a cafe on the beach road (bikers cafe is an ok place) later in the evening to take some pictures of some high end vehicles that will be on parade up and down the strip with boys and their toys.


----------



## gru35

Can I get there if I drive and leave my car at the mall?


----------



## gru35

Never mind... I just realized how far it is from the mall to the creek


----------



## Jynxgirl

Sorry, none of those are close to each other  but you will get to see alot of Dubai going from place to place.


----------



## 5herry

*Tuesday 20th November *



gru35 said:


> So.....hows everybody? Haven't seen to much action on here. Thinking about taking a bus tour to see the city and take pictures. Any thoughts or recommendations?


Hey

Hope you had fun sightseeing! 

Sorry work has been manic and then was away for the weekend. 

The next Entertainer Roulette is this week on Tuesday 20th November and this time we're going Thai!

The Royal Budha, Holiday Inn, Al Barsha, 04 323 4333 (Voucher A207).

Menu - The Royal Budha

Its near Sharaf DG metro station and there's plenty of parking around. 

As usual, table will be booked for 7.30pm under my name.

Can you please confirm you're coming so I have an idea of numbers...Thanks 

Sherry


----------



## ipshi

I will definitely try and make it this time!


----------



## gru35

Ill be there


----------



## Moe78

I think there's a shisha place nearby too. W(ish) Lounge. Comfy indoors place I am told.


----------



## Moe78

As for the Royal Budha, there's a link to their menu but no actual menu is provided LOL


----------



## 5herry

Great so far we have:

Ipshi
Gru35
IQ2012
5herry
Moe78?

Moe if you're coming you can show us where the W (ish) Lounge is...otherwise we can go to Hookah lounge that also does tobacco free sheesha (it's ok but just doesn't have a kick!) or Holiday Inn also serve at the pool bar I think.

Table is booked but we still have space for a few more if anyone is interested.....

Sx


----------



## Moe78

Should be able to make it but I don't mind where we go for shisha. Never been to Hookah lounge, how much is the shisha there? And how is the shisha without tobacco!


----------



## rosy83

I'm in!


----------



## ibkiss

I'll be there


----------



## 5herry

Fab...so we have:

Ipshi
Gru35
IQ2012
5herry
Moe78
rosy83 +1

See you all @ 7.30pm at The Royal Budha, Holiday Inn, Al Barsha.

Sherry


----------



## IQ2012

*a quiet one*



5herry said:


> Fab...so we have:
> 
> Ipshi
> Gru35
> IQ2012
> 5herry
> Moe78
> rosy83 +1
> 
> See you all @ 7.30pm at The Royal Budha, Holiday Inn, Al Barsha.
> 
> Sherry


Thanks again to Sherry for organising. Thought the food was pretty good, the funky blue 'mocktail' with chillis floating in it was a bit different and the shisha..........woah!!!! Need to build up my tolerance levels again  Great views from the bar though

Look forward to next spin on the Entertainer Roulette Wheel!!!


----------



## peterpan123

Anyone already received the 2013 book? Is it worth it to buy it?

thanks


----------



## saraswat

This thread should dispel any reservations about getting the entertainer booklet lol.. on a side-note I think those people should give Sherry all of their different one's free.. brand-ambassador swag...


----------



## Moe78

Thanks Sherry! The Thai food was really good and that blue drink was interesting! Shisha wasn't too bad either.

Don't know if the 2013 book is out, all I see are 2012 ones in the shops. You can order it online too apparently. It's worth it if you eat out a lot or go out a lot, the savings do pile up over the year.


----------



## ipshi

the 2013 book comes out in the 2nd week of december and is valid from the 1st of jan.

i will speak to the publishers for a free book for sherry 

(atleast get her a discount!)

sorry i cudnt make it... was out with pamela


----------



## pamela0810

ipshi said:


> the 2013 book comes out in the 2nd week of december and is valid from the 1st of jan.
> 
> i will speak to the publishers for a free book for sherry
> 
> (atleast get her a discount!)
> 
> sorry i cudnt make it... was out with pamela


Sorry Sherry for taking Ipshi hostage, need to do a whole lot of wedding shopping and I've only just begun!


----------



## 5herry

IQ2012 & Moe78 - thanks it always a pleasure...had to post a few pics of the wacky drink...yes the red stuff is chillies!

peterpan123 -depends if you eat out regularly or not. I have def saved money and they have an 15% discount offer if you buy before the end of the month.

Saraswat - awwww thanks! We need to get you out of RAK and coming to one of these soon!

Ipshi - YES PLEASE...they def should  

Pam - no worries, hope u guys had fun in meena bazaar x


----------



## rosy83

Hey guys! 

Sounds like u had a good time. Sorry I couldn't mk it. 
Which entertainer roulette book do you recommend? The fine dining or the family one? 

I'm defo going to get one

Xx


----------



## Moe78

Fine dining I think will only be useful if you plan to visit lots of fancy restaurants. Family is good for everything including non-food related activities. Family is usually better if you don't eat at fancy places a lot.

@Sherry, when I tried it it wasn't very spicy. Maybe the melted ice mellowed it out, it was a good drink after that!

I remember you asked for suggestions for the next one, what options do we have? I wouldn't mind another Asian type place or Arabic even (might have shisha at the same place)


----------



## 5herry

Hi All

Hope you're ready for the next spin of the wheel....

Thanks to IQ2012 for investigating and suggesting Shu, an arabic restaurant on Jumeriah Beach Road (Moe78 - they also have sheesha!).

See map below for directions:

Google Maps

Hope to see you all on Tuesday 4th December @ 7.30pm...again will book the table under my name once I have a better idea of numbers.

Sherry


----------



## Moe78

Sounds good! I've been to Shu before but never ate there. It's not posh and first time I was there, shisha wasn't good, second time it was decent. It's next to Samad, the Iraqi restaurant, food there is very good.


----------



## Moe78

batmajd said:


> just wanna to say hi


just posting random crap in the forums will only get you in trouble......


----------



## 5herry

*Any Takers?*



5herry said:


> Hi All
> 
> Hope you're ready for the next spin of the wheel....
> 
> Thanks to IQ2012 for investigating and suggesting Shu, an arabic restaurant on Jumeriah Beach Road (Moe78 - they also have sheesha!).
> 
> See map below for directions:
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> Hope to see you all on Tuesday 4th December @ 7.30pm...again will book the table under my name once I have a better idea of numbers.
> 
> Sherry


Any takers for the above? 

At the mo we only have 3-4 attendees only so I may just cancel this week's event...which is disappointing as I had one member asking me to make it weekly as we only 30 days left to use the vouchers 

Will take a final call on Monday!

Sherry


----------



## gru35

Count me in


----------



## Moe78

I guess Xmas and NY functions are taking over. I'm keen for shisha and to try the place out food-wise.


----------



## 5herry

ok - we have about 7 of us going now so let's stick with Shu for tomorrow @ 7.30pm. 

No table booking this time so PM me for a contact number if you're a newbie and plan to come.

See you all tomorrow!

Sherry


----------



## Moe78

Haven't had shisha in over a week so can't wait!


----------



## ipshi

Hey guys im taking calls for an offer on entertainer books -- i know the publisher & he'll work out a deal depending on the no of books I want.

also trying to get a special rate (if not freebie) for sherry


----------



## Moe78

Could be interested in the 2013 Family


----------



## rsinner

Just got to know of the 15% discount today - unfortunately the offer ends today!
Entertainer 2013 books | The Entertainer


----------



## ipshi

im getting 20%


----------



## bozi

5herry said:


> ok - we have about 7 of us going now so let's stick with Shu for tomorrow @ 7.30pm.
> 
> No table booking this time so PM me for a contact number if you're a newbie and plan to come.
> 
> See you all tomorrow!
> 
> Sherry


Can someone tell me how to send a PM on this annoying theme. btw 5herry count me in.


----------



## ipshi

ur PM ability will be activated the next time u log in as u hav 5 posts now


----------



## bozi

aha..... ok thanks Ipshi.


----------



## bozi

5herry said:


> ok - we have about 7 of us going now so let's stick with Shu for tomorrow @ 7.30pm.
> 
> No table booking this time so PM me for a contact number if you're a newbie and plan to come.
> 
> See you all tomorrow!
> 
> Sherry


Sherry can you pm me your number as this 5 post rule is not working so i cannot send you pm . I am up for the meet up tonight.


----------



## 5herry

*See you tonight!*



5herry said:


> Hi All
> 
> Hope you're ready for the next spin of the wheel....
> 
> Thanks to IQ2012 for investigating and suggesting Shu, an arabic restaurant on Jumeriah Beach Road (Moe78 - they also have sheesha!).
> 
> See map below for directions:
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> Hope to see you all on Tuesday 4th December @ 7.30pm...again will book the table under my name once I have a better idea of numbers.
> 
> Sherry


Hey All

Look forward to seeing you all @7.30pm at Shu restaurant 

Just to clarify (to make sure no one gets lost!), the restaurant isn't in JBR. It's on Jumeirah Beach Road opposite Jumeirah Beach Park. 

If you get lost, please call Shu on 04 349 1303. 

Thanks

Sherry


----------



## 5herry

*2012 Finale!*

How about holding a *ENTERTAINER ROULETTE 2012 GRAND FINALE?*?

Let's do this next Tuesday 11th December before the holiday season starts. Time will be 7.30pm as normal.

I'm open to venue suggestions as it would be nice to see the the 1st year of Entertainer Roulette out with a bang....we will be back in 2013 

Are you in?

Sherry


----------



## IQ2012

5herry said:


> Hey All
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all @7.30pm at Shu restaurant
> 
> Just to clarify (to make sure no one gets lost!), the restaurant isn't in JBR. It's on Jumeirah Beach Road opposite Jumeirah Beach Park.
> 
> If you get lost, please call Shu on 04 349 1303.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sherry


Big thumbs up for Shu: good food, fab shisha, perfect weather and atmosphere :clap2:

Can't believe we are nearly at the end of ER 

as ever thanks to Sherry for organising


----------



## Moe78

Thanks for organizing Sherry! Food was alright, probably should have ordered a pasta or kebab instead but shisha was very good! And weather was perfect.

As per next week, no idea what restaurants you still have in your book to say where to go. Don't mind going somewhere in JBR or Marina walk where you can eat then go somewhere for coffee/tea later.

Btw did you guys find that tea hut place last night?


----------



## bozi

@5herry thank you for organizing that event we really need more event like that and I am for round two.

@moe78 Yes we manage to find it .

It was really nice meeting you guys.

Peace

Bozi


----------



## 5herry

Hey

Are you guys ready for the last Entertainer Roulette of the year....let's go for good old British food (one of the best cuisines in my humbe opinion hehe).

25 55 Cafe Bistro, Dubai Marina Yacht Club, 04 362 7900 (voucher A03). 

25°55° Cafe Bistro - Dubai Marina Yacht Club

We can then walk down to the marina for some sheesha 

Hope to see you this Tuesday @ 7.30pm - table is booked in my name.

Sherry


----------



## Moe78

Sounds good! I think I went there for a buffet last year


----------



## sammylou

i really hope you guys are going to continue this in the new year as we have bought the 2013 dining book because of the roulette here! looking forward to meeting you guys and making some friends here in Dubai.


----------



## bozi

5herry said:


> Hey
> 
> Are you guys ready for the last Entertainer Roulette of the year....let's go for good old British food (one of the best cuisines in my humbe opinion hehe).
> 
> 25 55 Cafe Bistro, Dubai Marina Yacht Club, 04 362 7900 (voucher A03).
> 
> 25°55° Cafe Bistro - Dubai Marina Yacht Club
> 
> We can then walk down to the marina for some sheesha
> 
> Hope to see you this Tuesday @ 7.30pm - table is booked in my name.
> 
> Sherry


Count me in, always wanted to visit the place but never got the time.

Regards

Bozi


----------



## Moe78

@sammylou, did you get the fine dining? I think that's mostly fancy restaurants. The one used for these events is the Family book which has less fancy places included.


----------



## sammylou

Moe78 said:


> @sammylou, did you get the fine dining? I think that's mostly fancy restaurants. The one used for these events is the Family book which has less fancy places included.


hmmm. not sure. my husband ordered it. i'll have to check on that. we are foodies so he may have thought to get the fine dining. but that's okay. we can get the family one too so we can participate in the roulette dinners. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Moe78

I think ipshi said she was getting 20% discount for those interested as a bunch of people will be getting it together


----------



## 5herry

sammylou said:


> i really hope you guys are going to continue this in the new year as we have bought the 2013 dining book because of the roulette here! looking forward to meeting you guys and making some friends here in Dubai.


Hi sammylou

Feel free to come to tonight even without vocuhers as we normally have some spare....otherwise def plan to continue this next year. 

I've asked one of the Mods whether we can make Entertainer Roulette 2013 a sticky - so fingers crossed!

Sherry


----------



## KC1

5herry said:


> Hey
> 
> Are you guys ready for the last Entertainer Roulette of the year....let's go for good old British food (one of the best cuisines in my humbe opinion hehe).
> 
> 25 55 Cafe Bistro, Dubai Marina Yacht Club, 04 362 7900 (voucher A03).
> 
> 25°55° Cafe Bistro - Dubai Marina Yacht Club
> 
> We can then walk down to the marina for some sheesha
> 
> Hope to see you this Tuesday @ 7.30pm - table is booked in my name.
> 
> Sherry


Its been a long time but I will be able to join tonight! Just me - no hubby. Looking forward to it... I've been missing my second hand sheehsa smoke!


----------



## rosy83

I got mine today 2013 family book. Got 20% cus of where I work apparently 
Roll onnnnn the new yr! See u peeps tonite I ain't been in a while


----------



## 5herry

Great looking forward to seeing you all later xxx

and :clap2: we have a Sticky :clap2:


----------



## 5herry

*Thank You for 2012*

Entertainer Rouletter's

I just wanted to say thank you for making Entertainer Roulette such a success this year 

I hope you've enjoyed it as much as I have and had the oppurtunity to meet new people & try new restaurants :clap2:

We will be back in 2013 with our first outing on Tuesday 8th January...venue tbc but open to suggestions.

Have a fabulous new year and look forward to seeing old n new faces next time xxx


----------



## rosy83

Thanks for organising Sherry. Through this meetup I've had some awesome food and met some lovely people xxx


----------



## DebbieT11

We got our Entertainer books as well, bought them at the Christmas Festival for a nice 10% discount! Eager to meet some of the other folks on these boards - that is if you're willing to have some "old folks" along!!


----------



## 5herry

DebbieT11 said:


> We got our Entertainer books as well, bought them at the Christmas Festival for a nice 10% discount! Eager to meet some of the other folks on these boards - that is if you're willing to have some "old folks" along!!


Fab - look forward to meeting you in the new year


----------



## saraa

Hey, 

Seems like a good idea. Can anyone come along? And also what do you mean by voucher?

Thanks
Sara


----------



## saraswat

saraa said:


> Hey,
> 
> Seems like a good idea. Can anyone come along? And also what do you mean by voucher?
> 
> Thanks
> Sara


The voucher refers to the discount coupons found in these books:

Entertainer 2013 books | The Entertainer
(the dubai 2013 entertainer family, specifically)

The organizer is awesome about the inclusion policy .. so yes anyone can come along.. although it is done for this year, and will start back up in the new year...


----------



## Hello123

hmmmm.

gud one.


----------



## sinners55

I have my book ready and after only using about 10 vouchers last year I am definitely up for this!


----------



## After_Shock

Think I may have to get out and buy a book! Any suggestions on where to get one??


----------



## saraswat

After_Shock said:


> Think I may have to get out and buy a book! Any suggestions on where to get one??


Entertainer Dubai


----------



## After_Shock

saraswat said:


> Entertainer Dubai


That would be the obvious place to look lol

But anywhere that does deals on it?


----------



## Guest

Got my entertainer book


----------



## 5herry

Hey All

Thanks for the interest and look forward to meeting you all at the next event on Tuesday 8th Jan @ Bombay on the Bay, JBR. 

I've started a new thread for 2013 with all the details - please see below:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...dubai/136810-entertainer-roulette-2013-a.html

Mods - can you please close this thread and replace with the 2013 version...pretty please


----------

